# Prostatakrebs > Androgenentzugstherapien >  Ein Erfahrungsbericht- DHB mit adjuvanter Strahlentherapie.

## knut.krueger

Hallo,

wie vielen bekannt, hatte ich mich als Ersttherapie für die DHB entschieden. Nachdem ich dann von Prof. Böcking das Ergebnis der DNA-Ploidie mit tetraploider Verteilung erhielt, kamen mir Zweifel an meiner Entscheidung. Ich recherchierte neu und kam zu der Erkenntnis, dass wohl die DHB für mich nicht ausreichen würde und führte parallel eine Strahlentherapie nämlich eine Protonenbestrahlung durch. Der PSA-Verlauf ist nachstehend dargestellt:





Es zeichnet sich der berühmt/berüchtigte DHB-Badewannenverlauf ab. Die Ordinatendarstellung ist logarithmisch, und Start der DHB war Juli 2006 und Ende August 2007. Dieser Verlauf bestätigt, dass ich wohl richtig entschieden habe, adjuvant eine Protonenstrahlentherapie (12. Juni bis 17. August 07) durchzuführen. Die nächste PSA-Messung erfolgt im November/Dezember 2008, und ich erwarte eine Abflachung des PSA-Anstieges und später durch die Auswirkungen der Protonenbestrahlung, die zeitlich verzögert über zwei bis drei Jahre sich einstellen, eine Umkehr des PSA-Verlaufes.
Dies war mein Kommentar direkt nach Vorliegen des PSA-Ergebnisses von Mai 08, und inzwischen liegt aus November 08 ein weiterer Wert vor, der diese Einschätzung bestätigt. Die nächste PSA-Messung erfolgt März/April 09, und ich beabsichtige noch eine FNAB machen zu lassen, da es mich interessiert, ob PK-Zellen nachgewiesen werden können. Nachstehend das Diagramm bis November 08:





Es ist schön die Steigungsabflachung von Mai zu November zu sehen.
Da es eine übliche Therapie ist, Hormonblockade und Strahlentherapie parallel oder in zeitlich kurzem Abstand zu machen und schon öfters beunruhigende Fragen im Forum bei PSA-Anstieg nach Therapieende gestellt wurden, möchte ich darauf hinweisen, dass der PSA-Anstieg nichts Ungewöhnliches ist und dem Betroffenen signalisiert, dass die Hormonblockade alleine nicht lange wirksam gewesen wäre, und der PSA-Nadir nach Bestrahlung erst in ein bis vier Jahren erreicht wird. 
Beide Therapien sind also, über die Zeit nach Therapieende betrachtet, in ihrer Wirkung gegenläufig. Die Hormonblockade verliert an Wirkung und die Strahlentherapie entfaltet ihre Wirkung.Ein schneller PSA-Anstieg nach Hormonblockadeende interpretiere ich, dass keine peridiploide Verteilung vorlag.

Gruß Knut.

----------


## Werner

Lieber Knut,
danke für Deine übersichtlichen Darstellungen.

Schon mehrmals wurde über die irre große Maschine
berichtet. Auch darüber, daß eine Protonen-Therapie
im Vergleich zu IMRT sehr viel teuer ist.
Nur leider habe ich bisher nirgendwo etwas über die
Kosten zu lesen bekommen. 
Könntest Du dazu etwas sagen?

Danke sehr. Mit Gruß
Werner

----------


## wolfgang.

Die Kosten sollen in Deutschland bei ca. 20.000,- Euro je Behandlungzyklus liegen, wobei die Zusage der Kassen zur Finanzierung noch nicht endgültig vorliegt. 

Es gibt aber meines Wissens zur Zeit noch keine funktionierende Anlage in Deutschland.

Wolfgang

----------


## knut.krueger

Lieber Werner,

die von Wolfgang genannte Größenordnung für Heidelberg habe ich auch in der Zeitung gelesen. Dies ist meiner Meinung nach ein politischer und kein betriebswirtschaftlich kalkulierter Preis, so dass zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt schwer voraus zu sagen ist, wo einmal das Preisniveau liegen wird. Da in Heidelberg die Scantechnik eingesetzt wird, ist die Bestrahlungszeit um ein Vielfaches länger als z.B. in Loma Linda. Prof. Debus/Heidelberg träumt zwar von 2000 Patienten jährlich aber gemäß meiner Überschlagsrechnung halte ich eher 300  400 für realistisch. In Loma Linda war 2007 für Ausländer der Behandlungspreis 45000 $, und wie mir ein Betroffener berichtete, der im Dezember zur Behandlung nach Loma Linda geflogen ist, wurde dieser inzwischen auf 70000 $ erhöht. Beim Rinecker Protonenzentrum in München, eine Privatklinik, die mit Scantechnik kostendeckend arbeiten muss aber auch immer noch nicht den Patientenbetrieb aufgenommen hat, habe ich für eine Prostatabestrahlung eine Größenordnung von 140000 Euro !!! genannt bekommen, wobei diese Information nicht direkt von Rinecker sondern aus zweiter Hand ist. Die Behandlungspreise werden wohl proportional zu der gewaltigen Anlagengröße ausfallen.

Gruß Knut.

----------


## Werner

Lieber Knut, 
danke für Deine wieder  klaren Worte.

Ich gehe davon aus, daß Du als "Anwender" Dich intensiver 
mit dem Thema -Kosten- beschäftigt hast als Wolfgang.

Euro 20.000,- sind, sieht man die Investitionskosten
der Maschine, aber besonders auch den Aufwand beim Einsatz,
unrealistisch.
Euro 140.000,- aber auch. Dafür finden sich keine Patienten. Selbst
private Kassen würden das ablehnen.
Denen mit der Übernahme von 70.000,- zu kommen, erfordert
schon eine gehörige Portion Überzeugungskraft. Ich nehme an,
daß man auf IMRT verweisen würde. Auch teuer, mehrfach in
Deutschland vorhanden und eine gute Alternative.

Was sagst Du?
Gruß Werner

----------


## hartmuth

Hallo Knut,
danke für Deinen Bericht. Dein Schaubild läßt vor allem gut erkennen, dass Dein PSA nach DHB-Ende ziemlich stramm auf 1,0 ng/ml zumarschierte. In der Tat sollte der Anstieg im ersten Jahr deutlich unter 1,0 bleiben, wenn man sich ein paar Jahre Ruhe durch die ADT-Wirkung ausrechnen will. Dies ist zumindest bei den mir bekannten Fällen einer jahrelangen positiven Wirkung der DHB so. Deine tetraploiden Tumoranteile dürften zu robust für die DHB gewesen sein. Insofern war Dein Schritt richtig, sich für die Protonenbestrahlung zu entscheiden. Ich wünsche Dir auf jeden Fall alles Gute und weiterhin viel Berichtseifer im Forum.
Grüße aus Rudersberg
Hartmut

PS: Mein angekündigter Bericht steht noch aus. Kam bislang leider nicht dazu.

----------


## HorstK

[quote=hartmuth;34650] 
Dies ist zumindest bei den mir bekannten Fällen einer jahrelangen positiven Wirkung der DHB so. 
quote]

Na ja, Hartmut, 

mein "Fall" ist Dir ja, so weit ich mich erinnere, sicherlich noch bekannt.

Alles Gute,

Horst

----------


## hartmuth

Hallo Horst,
Du warst nur 1 Jahr nach Ende Deiner DHB mit dem PSA bereits über 2 ng/ml. Eigentlich hattest Du zu spät reagiert und Gott sei Dank hattest Du mit Deinem relativ spätem Eingreifen Glück. Die bislang positiven DHB- bzw. ADT3-Therapien, die mir bekannt sind, blieben tatsächlich i.d.R. länger unter 1,0 wogegen bei denen, wo die Therapie nicht bzw. nur kurz ansprach die 1,0 i.d.R. bereits nach 10-15 Monaten erreicht war. Das ist auffällig und für mich durchaus ein Prognosekriterium.

Grüße von Hartmut

----------


## knut.krueger

Lieber Georg,

ich respektiere den Wunsch von Klaus in seinem Thread nicht artfremd weiter zu diskutieren und antworte deshalb in meinem Thread, der auch von der Thematik her besser passt.
Deine Argumentation zeigt mir, dass Du mein Anliegen nicht verstanden hast, und ich kann Dich beruhigen, denn ich lass mich nicht vor einen anderen Karren spannen. Nachstehend möchte ich meine Sichtweise und Gründe erläutern:

1. Der DNA-Zytometrie-Artikel ist das aktuelle Thema auf der BPS-Homepage und wird vom nächsten neuen Thema abgelöst werden. Ich finde es natürlich toll, dass dies Thema vom BPS präsentiert wird. Dies wäre vor zwei Jahren nicht denkbar gewesen, und Günter ist in meiner persönlichen Achtungsskala inzwischen ganz oben angekommen. Es ist ganz hervorragend, wie er seine Vorstellungen/Ziele nach und nach umsetzt und insbesondere wie er um eine objektive ausgeglichene Informationspolitik bemüht ist.

2. Wer als Neubetroffener auf die BPS Homepage trifft, verfügt über Interneterfahrung und wird den Button Therapie finden und bei DHB natürlich auch den Link folgen. Und wird überrascht sein über die Fülle der Informationen, der positiven Informationen. Das Vorwort ist objektiver, selbstkritischer geworden, und der Vergleich mit dem Bluthochdruck ist verschwunden.
Trotzdem empfinde ich die ganze Aufmachung unter dem Deckmantel BPS als eine unangemessene Therapieverführung, denn das ursprüngliche Ziel nach der DHB mit einem Pillchen Proscar/Avodart den PK zu kontrollieren, ist illusorisch.
Und Georg, es findet ein geordneter Rückzug statt, wie mir das überarbeitete Vorwort zeigt. Fairerweise sollten die DHB-Protagonisten ihr Sendungsbewusstsein auf einer eigenen Homepage- ist heute sehr preiswert- ausleben, denn nach Dr. Leibowitz hat jeder das Recht auf seine falsche Meinung.

3. Abschließend möchte ich nun zu Deinem Vorwurf, dass ich mich in Dieters Spielchen einbinden lasse, kommen.
Ich sehe alle Hormontherapien, wenn diese als alleiniger Therapieansatz erfolgen, sehr skeptisch aufgrund der Thesen und Untersuchungsergebnisse von Prof. Tribukait, die Prof. Böcking mit der einfachen Aussage Die Guten machen Platz für die Bösen geprägt hat. Die DHB ist für mich nur eine Variante der angebotenen Hormontherapien aber sicherlich eine der erfolgsversprechenden Formen. Ich habe in diesem Thread meine PSA-Entwicklung dargelegt, die Prof. Böckings Aussage und im Nachhinein den Rat von Prof. Bonkhoff wie Prof. Böcking, dass die DHB für mich nicht ausreichend sein wird, bestätigt. Meine Skepsis/Ablehnung fußt auf der DNA-Ploidie und ist durch die Thesen von Tribukait wissenschaftlich begründet.
Dieter hat für seine Ablehnung nie Gründe genannt, und gemäß meiner Einschätzung basierend auf viele Diskussionsverläufe hält er ohne Ektomie- möglichst noch in der Martiniklinik- einen kurativen Erfolg nicht (kaum) für möglich. Er macht Hormontherapie gemäß meinem Wissensstand ohne Ploidiebestimmung, was für mich undenkbar wäre. Unsere Positionen sind also sehr unterschiedlich und stimmen nur in dem Punkt überein, dass die DHB kein Ersatz für eine kurative Therapie sein kann.

Gefreut hat mich Hartmuts Kommentar zu meiner Darstellung mit seiner Bestätigung des tetraploiden Einflusses, und Hartmut gehört für mich zu der Gruppe der Betroffenen, bei denen eine Hormontherapie Sinn machen kann, und wenn Hormontherapie dann natürlich breitbandiger Angriff mittels DHB-Protokoll. Hartmut ging aufgrund seiner Diagnose von einer systemischen Erkrankung aus und hatte überwiegend eine peridiploide Verteilung und sein PSA-Verlauf- von ihm an anderer Stelle kommentiert- bestätigt die Richtigkeit seiner Therapieentscheidung.
Bei dem Verdacht auf systemische Erkrankung und unter der Voraussetzung einer peridiploiden Verteilung kann die DHB eine interessante Therapievariante sein sowie für alle Betroffenen, die invasive Therapien ablehnen und das Glück einer peridiploiden Verteilung haben.

Herzliche Grüße aus dem schönen Andalusien- wir sind gerade von einer Strandwanderung bei frühlingshaften Temperaturen zurück gekommen-
Knut.

----------


## Harro

*Eindrucksvolle Anerkennung

*Lieber Knut,




> 1. Der DNA-Zytometrie-Artikel ist das aktuelle Thema auf der BPS-Homepage und wird vom nächsten neuen Thema abgelöst werden. Ich finde es natürlich toll, dass dies Thema vom BPS präsentiert wird. Dies wäre vor zwei Jahren nicht denkbar gewesen, und Günter ist in meiner persönlichen Achtungsskala inzwischen ganz oben angekommen. Es ist ganz hervorragend, wie er seine Vorstellungen/Ziele nach und nach umsetzt und insbesondere wie er um eine objektive ausgeglichene Informationspolitik bemüht ist.


die Bemühungen von Günter verdienen in der Tat eine entsprechende Würdigung, wie Du es nicht besser hättest zum Ausdruck bringen können. Was mich wirklich noch nachträglich überrascht hat, ist die Tatsache, dass auch die Anhänge vollständig, also absolut ungeschmälert herüberkommen. Hiermit ist letztlich aber auch eindrucksvoll die Tätigkeit des AK aufgewertet worden, und darauf darf man auch ein wenig stolz sein.

*"Jeder, der sich die Fähigkeit erhält, Schönes zu erkennen, wird nie alt werden"
*(Franz Kafka)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## Anonymous1

Hallo Knut, obwohl ich mich zur DHB so weit wie möglich nicht mehr äußern wollte - nie habe ich nie gesagt -, muss ich mich nun, da über mich in dieser Sache geredet wird, schon ein ganz klein wenig melden.




> Dieter hat für seine Ablehnung nie Gründe genannt, und gemäß meiner Einschätzung basierend auf viele Diskussionsverläufe hält er ohne Ektomie- möglichst noch in der Martiniklinik- einen kurativen Erfolg nicht (kaum) für möglich. Er macht Hormontherapie gemäß meinem Wissensstand ohne Ploidiebestimmung, was für mich undenkbar wäre. Unsere Positionen sind also sehr unterschiedlich und stimmen nur in dem Punkt überein, dass die DHB kein Ersatz für eine kurative Therapie sein kann.


Was doch drei Sätze an Erklärungsbedarf enthalten können.

Satz 1: Da frag mal Reinardo, RRD, CL, DieterV etc. Der Hauptgrund meiner Ablehnung, die ich seit 2003 gefestigt habe, ist, dass nach unseren deutschen medizinischen Gepflogenheiten die Wirksamkeit dieser (seinerzeit so offerierten) angeblich besser als OP wirkenden HB nicht belegt ist. Der krampfhafte Versuch, über eine Fragebogen-Aktion den "Beweis" nachzuholen, scheint kläglich gescheitert zu sein. Im übrigen haben mich die reißerischen Schriften, welche vorwiegend übers Inet verteilt wurden, gleich von Anfang an abgestoßen. Woher die Meinung stammt, dass ich eine Heilung nur in einer OP ( :L&auml;cheln: und dann möglichst in der Martiniklinik :verwirrt:  >>>Schorschels Wadenbeißerchen machen wohl mächtig Eindruck auf Dich<<<) musst Du erst mal erklären.

Satz 2: Welchen therapeutischen Vorteil sollte ich in meiner Situation von eine Ploidebestimmung haben? Ich halte nicht viel von sinnlosem Aktionismus.

Satz 3: Wo ist das Problem von unterschiedlichen Positionen?

Was meine Position zur DNA-Ploidie angeht: Damit habe ich mich schon recht ausführlich beschäftigt, als Du noch gar nicht wusstest, dass Du PK hast. Ich bin weite Wege gefahren, um Vorträge von Prof. Böcking zu hören, mit ihm zu sprechen. Bloß, ich habe nicht so viel - verzeih mir die kleine Spitze - geklappert oder anders gesagt TamTam damit gemacht. Bei dieser Gelegenheit möchte ich noch einmal anführen und anschreiben, dass Euer AK bezüglich der FNAB meiner Meinung nach auf dem falschen Dampfer ist.

Gruß Dieter

----------


## knut.krueger

Lieber Werner,

natürlich ist die IMRT eine hervorragende Bestrahlungseinrichtung auch wenn Herr Schmidt uns diese vermiesen möchte. Wenn mir die Möglichkeit zur Protonenbestrahlung versperrt wäre, würde ich mich bei externer Bestrahlung immer für die IMRT und nicht für die 3D-Bestrahlung entscheiden.
Der Zukunft gehört aber wohl der Schwerionenbestrahlung, und ich habe in einem anderen Thread Ergebnisse von PK-Behandlungen in Japan- dort hat man die längste Erfahrung mit Schwerionentherapie- vorgestellt, und diese Ergebnisse sprechen für sich. Das Problem sind die hohen Anlageninvestitionen und bei der Scantechnik der geringe Patientendurchsatz. Ich hatte vor einiger Zeit gelesen, dass die Japaner für die medizinische Anwendung ein kleines Synchrotron- im Synchrotron werden die Teilchen auf die benötigte Geschwindigkeit beschleunigt- mit ca. 2 m Durchmesser entwickeln und das Kostenziel 3  5 Millionen Euro ist. Damit würde dann jedem diese erfolgreiche Methode zur Verfügung stehen.

Gruß Knut.

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Freunde, 
ich darf das doch sagen? Ich plädiere schon sehr für die DNA für Pcaler mit erhöhtem GS und PSA, wenn diese eine HB machen. Blind HB, jahrelang zu machen halte ich für nicht hilfreich. Ich bin froh über MEINE FNAB Aktion, ich wollte es schon früher machen, aber habe dann auf die schöne Gemeinschaftsaktion gewartet. Ich bereue keine Stunde.

Die für uns unerwartete Verschlechterung meiner Malignität, hat mir die Augen geöffnet, hat mich vor noch mehr HB gerrettet, später auch die Sensitivitätstestung, die das bestätigt hat, es wirkt nicht bei mir (evtl. auch bei vielen anderen) nicht.

Ob bei möglicher systemischer Erkrankung eine lokale Therapie, wie die Bestrahlung sinnvoll ist bezweifle ich. Ich bin schon lange der Meinung, daß Krebszellen zirkulieren und nur solange das Immunsystem einigermaßen Funktioniert, im Zaum gehalten werden. Wir kennen doch Recidive, nach über 10 Jahren, trotz OP, Bestrahlung, HB auch bei Minikrebs. Es gibt, unter uns gesagt, eine Früherkennungsmöglichkeit, mit der man auch kleine Krebsmengen im Blut feststellen kann. 

Gruß Konrad

----------


## Anonymous1

Hallo Konrad, Du darfst "Freunde" sagen.

Frage: Wovon würdest du denn bei einem RPE-Rezidivler ein DNA-Zytometrie machen lassen?

Gruß Dieter

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Dieter,
natürlich aus dem OP Material, was ist das für eine Frage? 
Für den HB Beginn, was mitlerweile aus den HB-sensiblen Krebszellen geworden ist, ist natürlci das größere Problem. 

Da hilft nur der Blut-Sensitivtest. Den ich bei lang geplanter HB, oder gar Chemo, immer machen würde. Der Körper auf jeden Fall, die Kassen würden es danken (leider wirklich nicht). Ich "beschwere" mich diesbezüglich bei einer GKV über die blinde Chemogabe bei PCa.
Gruß Konrad

----------


## knut.krueger

Lieber Dieter,

es ist schon erstaunlich: Schorschel sieht bei mir Beeinflussung durch Dich, und Du siehst diese bei mir wieder durch Schorschel.
Es ist ganz einfach: Ich habe meine eigene Meinung und halte mich trotz meines Alters noch für lernfähig, d.h. wenn vernünftige Argumente, ob nun von Dir oder Schorschel, kommen, diese in meine Meinungsbildung einfließen zu lassen.
Die Sache Martiniklinik wie auch die Ektomie als alleinig selig machende kurative Therapie bitte ich nur als kleine freundschaftliche Spitze zu sehen. Deine genannten Gründe zur DHB sind Deine Ansichten, die auf einer gesunden Skepsis basieren, aber eben Deine Ansichten sind. Meine Kritik an der DHB, wie auch meinen Entschluss die DHB nicht als ausreichend für mich anzusehen, fußt auf den wissenschaftlichen Untersuchungen von Prof. Tribukait, und das sind schon sehr unterschiedliche Ansätze, denn ich habe die DHB einmal gewählt, weil mir die Argumente von Dr. Leibowitz und den deutschen Befürwortern logisch erschienen. Nachdem ich dann aber erkennen musste, dass es fundierte wissenschaftliche Untersuchungen gibt, die das DHB-Ziel ad absurbum führen, habe ich meine Konsequenzen gezogen. Aber ich ärgere mich als einmal Verführter immer wieder, wenn ich beim Aufkommen des DHB-Themas im Forum feststellen muss, dass im Namen des BPS immer noch weiter verführt wird.
Und daraus, Georg, resultieren ganz bewusst meine provokativen Ausdrücke wie Goldenes Kalb, Der Forscher und sein Team oder jetzt geordneter Rückzug der alten Garde, um wach zu rütteln.

Dieter, Du frägst dann, was Dir die Ploidiebestimmung bringen soll? Ganz einfach, wenn Du keine peridiploide Verteilung hast, dann führt die Hormonblockade zur Lebensverkürzung. Ich weiß, Du bist nur auf die PSA-Absenkung fixiert, aber zusammengezählt wird am Schluss und dann könnten schöne Jahre mit den Enkeln fehlen. Hier kann man von Leibowitz lernen, der in diesen Fällen keine reine Hormonblockade mehr empfiehlt!

Gruß Knut.

P.S. Auf Deinen Erfahrungsschatz DNA-Ploidie komme ich noch separat zurück.

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

Lieber Dieter, liebe andere Mitstreiter,

auch wenn ich mich kaum noch melde, möchte ich an dieser Stelle erneut einen Hinweis wiederholen, den ich doch bitte, in Zukunft zu berücksichtigen! 

Die DNA-Zytometrie ist eine Methode, Zellen auf die Ploidie zu untersuchen. Wie diese Zellen gewonnen werden ist egal! Es können also welche aus Stanzbiopsien, Feinnadelbiopsien, Ausschälungen, Ektomien und was weiß ich sein. 

Feinnadelaspirationsbiopsie und Stanzbiopsie sind einfach nur Methoden, Proben zu gewinnen. Die FNAB liefert Zellen als zusammenhanglose Masse in Flüssigkeit und die Stanzbiopsie liefert Gewebezylinder, aus denen man Schnitte machen und die Zellen im Zusammenhang (Gewebe) betrachten kann, was zusätzliche Betrachtungen ermöglicht.

Die Ploidie, woraus auch immer bestimmt, liefert, von der Kasse bezahlt und kostengünstig, zusätzliche Informationen zur Planung von Therapien.

Viele Grüße
Wolfgang

----------


## Anonymous1

> Hallo Dieter,
> natürlich aus dem OP Material, was ist das für eine Frage?


Hallo Konrad und auch Knut und auch Wolfgang, soll ich die DNA-Aneuploidie  des/der PCa meiner entfernten Prostata feststellen lassen? Und dann meinen, die Metastasierung wäre von der gleichen Fraktion? Das wär schön einfach!

Dieter

----------


## Anonymous1

> Lieber Dieter, liebe andere Mitstreiter,
> 
> auch wenn ich mich kaum noch melde, möchte ich an dieser Stelle erneut einen Hinweis wiederholen, den ich doch bitte, in Zukunft zu berücksichtigen! 
> 
> Die DNA-Zytometrie ist eine Methode, Zellen auf die Ploidie zu untersuchen. Wie diese Zellen gewonnen werden ist egal! Es können also welche aus Stanzbiopsien, Feinnadelbiopsien, Ausschälungen, Ektomien und was weiß ich sein. 
> 
> Feinnadelaspirationsbiopsie und Stanzbiopsie sind einfach nur Methoden, Proben zu gewinnen. Die FNAB liefert Zellen als zusammenhanglose Masse in Flüssigkeit und die Stanzbiopsie liefert Gewebezylinder, aus denen man Schnitte machen und die Zellen im Zusammenhang (Gewebe) betrachten kann, was zusätzliche Betrachtungen ermöglicht.
> 
> Die Ploidie, woraus auch immer bestimmt, liefert, von der Kasse bezahlt und kostengünstig, zusätzliche Informationen zur Planung von Therapien.
> ...


Hallo Wolfgang, danke für den Hinweis.

Dieter

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Dieter,

wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, hast Du doch nach der Ektomie eine zweite Operation gehabt, und wenn eine patologische Untersuchung gemacht worden ist, dann wäre das optimale Material für eine DNA-Ploidie vorhanden.

Gruß Knut.

----------


## Anonymous1

Ach so Wolfgang, noch ein kleines Schmankerl zum Wochenende. Diese beiden Bücher befinden sich seit kurz nach ihrem Erscheinen in meinem Besitz. Sie standen nicht nur im Regal!

Beste Grüße nach Berlin!

----------


## Harro

*Ergänzung

Dieses* Büchlein sollte man dann aber auch noch hinzufügen. Falls schon vorhanden, könnten hierdurch heute wenigstens auch neue Forumsbenutzer davon profitieren.

*Alter schützt vor Liebe nicht, doch die Liebe schützt bis zu einem gewissen Grade vor dem Alter"
*(Jeanne Tbreau)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## Schorschel

Lieber Knut,

ich habe lange - und erfolglos - überlegt, wie ich Dir sinnvoll auf Deinen ausführlichen Beitrag #9 in diesem Thread antworten kann. Daher bitte ich Dich zu akzeptieren...

...Let's agree to disagree...

Dies gilt hinsichtlich DHB ebenso wie hinsichtlich Dieter. Lass' es uns dabei bitte belassen.

Viele Grüße

Schorschel

----------


## Anonymous1

> Hallo Dieter,
> 
> wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, hast Du doch nach der Ektomie eine zweite Operation gehabt, und wenn eine patologische Untersuchung gemacht worden ist, dann wäre das optimale Material für eine DNA-Ploidie vorhanden.
> 
> Gruß Knut.


Stimmt. Lymphadenektomie. Ungeeignet für DNAZ. 

Gruß Dieter

----------


## knut.krueger

Wenn das Material der Lymphadenektomie ungeeignet ist, wenn die DNA-Ploidie Deiner Prostata für Dich keine Relevanz zu Deinem(r) Rezidiv/Metastase hat, dann gilt weiter Augen zu und durch.

Gruß Knut.

----------


## Anonymous1

> Wenn das Material der Lymphadenektomie ungeeignet ist, wenn die DNA-Ploidie Deiner Prostata für Dich keine Relevanz zu Deinem(r) Rezidiv/Metastase hat, dann gilt weiter Augen zu und durch.
> 
> Gruß Knut.


Genau lieber Knut, so halte ich es auch. Die intermittierende HB mit Behandlungszyklen von 6 bis 9 Monaten scheint einen Zeitgewinn bei besserer Lebensqualität als bei Dauerbehandlung zu ergeben. Auch eine HB3 wäre denkbar, momentan spreche ich jedoch noch hervorragend auf HB1 bzw. HB2 an und brauche nicht die apoptotische Selektion "good guy - bad guy" durch völligen Langzeitentzug zu riskieren.

Gruß aus der feuchten Kühle
Dieter

----------


## hartmuth

> Wenn das Material der Lymphadenektomie ungeeignet ist, wenn die DNA-Ploidie Deiner Prostata für Dich keine Relevanz zu Deinem(r) Rezidiv/Metastase hat, dann gilt weiter Augen zu und durch.


Dann noch HB2 statt HB3  .... für viele sind halt die Leitlinien heilig... leider.
Jeder ist seines eigenen Glückes Schmied. Gott sei Dank ist dies so.

Grüße
Hartmut

----------


## Anonymous1

> Jeder ist seines eigenen Glückes Schmied. Gott sei Dank ist dies so.
> 
> Grüße
> Hartmut


Stimmt. Das hat man ja häufig genug mit der berühmt - berüchtigten Badewannenkurve hier im Forum bildhaft dargestellt.

grüßend Dieter

----------


## Anonymous1

> Hallo Konrad und auch Knut und auch Wolfgang, soll ich die DNA-Aneuploidie  des/der PCa meiner entfernten Prostata feststellen lassen? Und dann meinen, die Metastasierung wäre von der gleichen Fraktion? Das wär schön einfach!
> 
> Dieter


Hallo Konrad,

falls Du noch immer nachdenkst, ich glaube das aber eher nicht, was ich damit (Zitat) gemeint haben könnte, dann solltest Du hier die Anmerkung von Daniel lesen. Dann weißt Du, warum ich nicht vom Primärtumor eine DNA-Zytometrie machen lasse.

Gruß Dieter

PS: Es steht von Dir noch eine Antwort aus zur Vorsorgeuntersuchung. Kneifen gilt nicht!!!

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Dieter,

ich kneife fast nie, wenn es mir wichtig ist. 

Gestern war SHG Abend, ich war dort als "Gast", darf mit reden. Ein unschöner Fall, Alter 50 Jahre, PSA 1,?, Verhärtung gut tastbar, GS 4+4, wusste nicht genau. Würdet ihr auch "blind" operieren, wie empfohlen (nicht von mir)? Oder was würdet ihr machen (mehr rhetorisch)?

Gruß Konrad

----------


## Anonymous1

Hallo Konrad,

Foren-Gebot Nr. 1: Versuche nie, einer Frage mit einer Gegenfrage auszuweichen!

Foren-Gebot Nr. 2: Wenn Du eine interessante Frage hast, mach einen neuen Thread auf!

Gruß Dieter

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo,

als ich heute nach einer längeren Reise nach Hause kam, erwartete mich eine angenehme Überraschung. Ich war noch im März kurz vor Reiseantritt bei meinem Urologen in Heidelberg zur Untersuchung und bat ihm, mir nach Neckarbischofsheim die Ergebnisse zu faxen, um diese nach Rückkehr vorliegen zu haben.
Zur Erinnerung zitiere ich noch einmal meinen Kommentar zum Ergebnis Mai 08


> Es zeichnet sich der berühmt/berüchtigte DHB-Badewannenverlauf ab. Die Ordinatendarstellung ist logarithmisch, und Start der DHB war Juli 2006 und Ende August 2007. Dieser Verlauf bestätigt, dass ich wohl richtig entschieden habe, parallel eine Protonenstrahlentherapie (12. Juni bis 17. August 07) durchzuführen. Die nächste PSA-Messung erfolgt im November/Dezember 2008, und ich erwarte eine Abflachung des PSA-Anstieges und später durch die Auswirkungen der Protonenbestrahlung, die zeitlich verzögert über zwei bis drei Jahre sich einstellen, eine Umkehr des PSA-Verlaufes.


sowie zum Ergebnis von November 08


> Es ist schön die Steigungsabflachung von Mai zu November zu sehen.
> Da es eine übliche Therapie ist, Hormonblockade und Strahlentherapie parallel oder in zeitlich kurzem Abstand zu machen und schon öfters beunruhigende Fragen im Forum bei PSA-Anstieg nach Therapieende gestellt wurden, möchte ich darauf hinweisen, dass der PSA-Anstieg nichts Ungewöhnliches ist und dem Betroffenen signalisiert, dass die Hormonblockade alleine nicht lange wirksam gewesen wäre, und der PSA-Nadir nach Bestrahlung erst in ein bis vier Jahren erreicht wird. 
> Beide Therapien sind also, über die Zeit nach Therapieende betrachtet, in ihrer Wirkung gegenläufig. Die Hormonblockade verliert an Wirkung und die Strahlentherapie entfaltet ihre Wirkung. Ein schneller PSA-Anstieg nach Hormonblockadeende interpretiere ich, dass keine peridiploide Verteilung vorlag.


Ich hatte im März mit einem weiteren Anstieg, zwar weiter abgeflacht, gerechnet und war nun angenehm überrascht, dass der PSA-Wert bereits jetzt schon wieder gefallen war, und zwar auf 0,59. Nachstehend nun die aktuelle grafische Darstellung.






Damit dürfte ich gute Aussichten haben, einen Nadir < 0,5 zu erreichen, ein Wert, der aufgrund der Datenerfassung in Loma Linda das Rezidivrisiko drastisch senkt, wie nachstehende Grafik zeigt. 






Gruß Knut.

----------


## Pinguin

*Beruhigende Entwicklung

*Hallo Knut, ich freue mich mit Dir über die neuen Werte. Ich wäre Dir sehr dankbar dafür, wenn Du wieder in Andalusien bist und Zeit findest, meine Werte entsprechend der hinterlegten PKH auch mit einer grafischen Darstellung hier deutlich zu machen und Deine eigene Meinung zu dieser Entwicklung kund zu tun.

----------


## hartmuth

Hallo Knut,
das sieht doch ganz gut aus! Gratuliere! 

Hallo Hutschi,
auch bei Dir scheint es gut zu laufen. 
Ich freue mich für euch beide.

Meine Dreifache Hormonblockade habe ich eben beendet und werde mit Avodart und weiterhin nutriotherapeutischer Unterstützung fortfahren. Mal sehen, wie lange es hält und welche Schritte ich später unternehmen werde. Im Juli werde ich wieder eine FNAB-Kontrolle machen.

Euch alles Gute weiterhin
Hartmut

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Knut,

das sieht ja gut aus, war ja zu erwarten.

Halle Freunde, 

sehen wir uns beim Strumvortrag am 11. Mai bei uns, es sind noch Plätze frei.

Gruß Konrad

----------


## BERNET

Hallo Konrad,

ich hatte mir den 11. Mai schon notiert,
aber wie ich in meinem Thread berichtet habe,
liege ich zu der Zeit im Krankenhaus.
Ich wünsche allen Teilnehmern einen 
informativen Tag.

Frank
(BERNET)

----------


## Wolfjanz

> ...
> aber wie ich in meinem Thread berichtet habe,
> liege ich zu der Zeit im Krankenhaus.
> ...
> 
> Frank
> (BERNET)


Hallo Frank,
*Alter Schwede*, nachdem die Würfel bei Dir gefallen sind, tipp´ ich mal auf RPE, oder??
Was immer Du entschieden, viel Glück bei allen Therapien.

Deine PKH hat den "suspense" eines Hitchcock-Drehbuchs.

Alles Gute & Schönes Wochenende!
Wolf Janz, Mannheim

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo,

Bernet hatte in seinem Thread geschrieben


> meine Therapieentscheidung ist gefallen.
> 
> Beginn ist am 04.05.09.


Dies ist eine unübliche Formulierung für Ektomie, so dass ich auf eine Strahlentherapie wie z.B. Afterloading tippe.

Gruß Knut.

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Frank, halle Freunde,

ich vermute OP in HH leider, ohne den Vortrag von Dr. Bliemeister, bei den SHG Freunden in Göppingen am 6.5. abzuwarten.

Dr. Bliemeisters Thema (mein Lieblingsuro, das gibt es): DNA-Zytometrie.
Ein Uro der mehr versteht als nur OP und eine blinde HB zu geben.

Gruß Konrad

----------


## Hans-J.

Hallo Knut, liebe Mitstreiter.

Zuerst einen herzlichen Gruß aus der Ägais bei noch recht kühlen Temperaturen.


Es freut mich, dass deine grafische Darstellung so schön die Stabilisierung darstellt.
Sieht man genau hin, erfolgen gewisse Zackenausschläge - sowohl von PSA als auch von Testo - bevor die Stabilisierung eintritt.
Auch feststellbar ist ein gewisser zeitlicher Vorlauf des Testo, ehe die PSA folgt. Ob das Timelag immer so ist, vermag ich nicht zu beurteilen, jedenfalls ist es mir aufgefallen.  Ob hieraus eine gewisse Ableitung zu treffen ist, wäre ein interessanter, wissenschaftlicher Denkansatz.

Entschuldigt meine Abstinenz, die jedoch nur temporärer Natur ist. Das Gebot der Stunde - Therapiefreie Zeit - nutze ich und habe dafür des öfteren hier einen kalten Hintern.

Alles Gute für Alle.

Herzlichen Gruß
Hans-J.

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo,

entsprechend Haralds Wunsch ist nachstehend sein PSA- und Testosteronverlauf, soweit für letzteren die Werte vorlagen, graphisch dargestellt. Für die Ordinate wurde eine logarithmische Darstellung gewählt.




Der erste Teil der Wegstrecke vom März 00 bis Oktober 01fällt unter Fehldiagnose des Hausarztes, der diese Werte für normal hielt. Mit der Stanzbiopsie im Oktober 01 wird dann PK mit GS 3 + 4 diagnostiziert. Es erfolgt nun AS a la Harald mit alternativen Therapieversuchen bis zum Februar 03 mit Erreichung des PSA-Zenits von 17,3. Durch die logarithmische Darstellung wirken die Steigung und die Werte im oberen Bereich moderat, aber zur Orientierung bedeutet das Ende des Ordinatenbalkens ein PSA-Wert von 100.
Im Februar 03 erfolgte ein erster echter Therapieschritt mit Einnahme von Casodex 150 täglich bis Juni 03 und ließ den PSA-Wert auf 8,5 fallen.
Diese Zeit von März 00 bis zur Erreichung des PSA-Zenits im Februar 03 war die gefährlichste Zeit, da GS 7 mit PSA-Wert 17,3 nicht mehr als harmlos bezeichnet werden kann. Aber Harald gehört der Glücks-SHG an, in der auch spontane nicht durchgeplante Therapieentscheidungen, wie uns Hans-Jörg berichtet hat, zu einem guten Ende führen. Es ist gut gegangen, aber ich glaube nicht, dass da noch nennenswerte Sicherheiten bis zum Kapseldurchbruch vorhanden waren.
Auf Empfehlung von Christian begann Harald dann im August 03 mit der DHB. Der Nadir < 0,01 wird von Juli 04 bis März 05 erreicht, was wohl nach den neueren Auffassungen zeitlich etwas zu kurz ist. Ich nehme an, dass der Ausrutscher im September 04 ein Messfehler ist. Schade ist, dass in der Nadirphase nur am Ende das Testosteron bestimmt wurde. Der Testosteronverlauf über die gesamte DHB wäre zur Beurteilung der Wirkung hilfreich gewesen.
Mit Beendigung der DHB ging es nach einer stabilen Phase von 9 Monaten mit den PSA-Werten rasant aufwärts, nur der Testosteronspiegel stieg, was ja erfreulich war, noch schneller. Auch bei Harald haben wir den Badewannenverlauf vorliegen, d.h. die DHB muss als verlorene Zeit angesehen werden.
Im Spätherbst 2006 stieß Harald zum Forum, weil er sich um seine steigenden PSA-Werte sorgte. Bei Werten von über 7 kam er ins Forum mit Ideen nur mit Einnahme von Casodex seinen PK zu kontrollieren. Dieter und ich haben ihm dann die Leviten gelesen und klar gemacht, dass nun ernsthafte Entscheidungen anstehen, um das PK-Problem unter Kontrolle zu bekommen.
Harald entschied sich für eine IMRT und nahm von Januar bis März Casodex 50 täglich, womit der PSA-Wert auf 0,86 abfiel. Mit Beginn der IMRT im März 07 wurde Casodex abgesetzt. Die IMRT war dann am 18.5.07 beendet mit insgesamt 74,29 Gy, die nach Prof. Wenz biologisch 78 Gy entsprechen.
Auch bei Harald kam es zu einer Umkehrung des PSA-Verlaufes, da das Casodex seine Wirkung über die Zeit schneller verlor als die Bestrahlung ihre Wirkung entfaltete. Ein kleiner PSA-Zenit mit 2,56 gab es im Juli 07 mit dann stetigem Abfall zu aktuell 0,25 im März 09. Die Bodenbildung scheint immer noch nicht vorzuliegen. Dieser Abfall ist sehr erfreulich und bestätigt wohl, lieber Harald, den kurativen Erfolg der IMRT. Zu diesem schönen Ergebnis meinen herzlichen Glückwunsch verbunden mit dem Rat, dies auch zu genießen. Dein verdächtiger Lymphknoten, der garantiert eine MRT Fehlinterpretation ist solltest Du wie Deine geplante FNAB sowie alle Deine weiteren MRT-Planungen ad acta legen, denn was soll dies bei so niedrigen PSA-Werten, von denen die meisten nur träumen können, noch bringen. Auch ich werde keine FNAB mehr machen, da der Zenit auch bei meinem Verlauf überschritten ist.

Herzliche Grüße Knut.

----------


## Pinguin

*Graphische Darstellung und ergänzende Erläuterungen!!

*Lieber Knut, Du hast Dich wieder einmal mehr selbst übertroffen mit dieser absolut perfekten Beschreibung und bildlicher Darstellung der relevanten Werte PSA und Testosteron. Ganz besonders herzlichen Dank dafür. Natürlich würde ich mich freuen, wenn diese ausführlichen Erläuterungen auch für andere Forumsbenutzer interessant sein könnten. Ich muss leider zugeben, dass ich den ganzen Ablauf der DHB selbst in die Hand genommen hatte. Testosteron wurde leider vernachlässigt, so dass nur wenige Werte vorhanden sind. Urologen achten sowieso nie auf Testo. Von der Seite kam dann ohnehin kein Hinweis, zusammen mit PSA immer auch Testo messen zu lassen. Ich habe es also schlicht häufiger vergessen. Meine Blutwerte ließ ich sowieso nach einer kurzen Anlaufzeit nur noch direkt in meinem Stammlabor feststellen, weil mir die vom Urologen selbst durchgeführten Ermittlungen, um eine paar Euro zusätzlich zu verdienen, nicht gefielen. Ich werde Deiner Empfehlung folgen und zumindest die FNAB auf den Zeitpunkt verlagern, ab dem das PSA hoffentlich wieder nur leicht ansteigen sollte. Wegen des kontrollwürdigen Lymphknotens - Formulierung von Prof. Schönberg - hatte ich eine Überprüfung für das Jahresende vorgesehen. Dies aber ehrlich gesagt mehr, um meine Neugier zu stillen, als aus echter Sorge. Natürlich fühle ich mich auch als Besitzer eines Prostatakarzinoms als Glückspilz oder auch vom lieben Gott, sofern es den wirklich geben sollte - wohl eher mein Schutzengel - verwöhnt oder bevorzugt. Hoffentlich hält das noch eine Weile an.

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo,
nach längerer Abwesenheit- Grund erläutere ich später an anderer, geeigneter Stelle- möchte ich mich zurück melden mit Daten zu meinem Therapieverlauf. Ich werde immer wieder einmal zur Protonentherapie kontaktiert, und da sonst niemand über diese seine Daten nach erfolgter Therapie im Forum veröffentlicht, möchte ich diesen Thread fortsetzen, um Interessierten Anhaltspunkte zu liefern.
Im nachfolgenden Diagramm ist meine Historie mit dem bisherigen Therapieverlauf dargestellt und die einzelnen Abschnitte habe ich in diversen Beiträgen in diesem Thread kommentiert. Damit man nicht zurück blättern und suchen muss zwischen Beiträgen, die mit dem eigentlichen Thema nichts zu tun haben, habe ich alle meine Kommentare zu meinem Therapieverlauf nachstehend aufgeführt und in die Abschnitte A1 bis A5 unterteilt. Die Bezeichnung habe ich auch im Diagramm übernommen und die Abschnitte zur besseren Übersicht farblich, zwischen grau und gelb wechselnd, unterteilt, und der letzte, aktuelle Abschnitt A5 ist grün hervorgehoben.




*A1/A2*
Es zeichnet sich der berühmt/berüchtigte *DHB-Badewannenverlauf* ab. Die Ordinatendarstellung ist logarithmisch, und Start der DHB war Juli 2006 und Ende August 2007. Dieser Verlauf bestätigt, dass ich wohl richtig entschieden habe, parallel überlappend eine Protonenstrahlentherapie (12.Juni bis 17.August 07) durchzuführen. Die nächste PSA-Messung erfolgt im Dezember 2008, und ich erwarte eine Abflachung des PSA-Anstieges und später durch die Auswirkungen der Protonenbestrahlung, die zeitlich verzögert über zwei bis drei Jahre sich einstellen, eine Umkehr des PSA-Verlaufes.

*A3*
Es ist schön die Steigungsabflachung von Mai zu November zu sehen.
Da es eine übliche Therapie ist, Hormonblockade und Strahlentherapie parallel oder in zeitlich kurzem Abstand zu machen und schon öfters beunruhigende Fragen im BPS-Forum bei PSA-Anstieg nach Therapieende gestellt wurden, möchte ich darauf hinweisen, dass der PSA-Anstieg nichts Ungewöhnliches ist und dem Betroffenen signalisiert, dass die Hormonblockade alleine nicht lange wirksam gewesen wäre, und der PSA-Nadir nach Bestrahlung erst in ein bis vier Jahren erreicht wird. 
Beide Therapien sind also, über die Zeit nach Therapieende betrachtet, in ihrer Wirkung gegenläufig. Die Hormonblockade verliert an Wirkung und die Strahlentherapie entfaltet ihre Wirkung. Ein schneller PSA-Anstieg nach Hormonblockadeende interpretiere ich, dass keine peridiploide Verteilung vorlag.

*A4*
Ich hatte im März mit einem weiteren Anstieg, zwar weiter abgeflacht, gerechnet und war nun angenehm überrascht, dass der PSA-Wert bereits jetzt schon wieder gefallen war, und zwar auf 0,59, wie aus der ergänzten, aktuellen, grafischen Darstellung ersichtlich.
Damit dürfte ich gute Aussichten haben, einen Nadir < 0,5 zu erreichen, ein Wert, der aufgrund der Datenerfassung in Loma Linda das Rezidivrisiko drastisch senkt, wie die Grafik (Beitrag 32) zeigt.

*A5*
Im Dezember 09 war ich wieder zur Routineuntersuchung bei meinem Urologen, Dr. Fleischmann. Der PSA-Wert ist 0,7, und damit ist meine bisherige schöne Grafik gestört, und die gezogenen Rückschlüsse sind fraglich. Bei der Diskussion des Märzergebnisses wies ich zwar auf meine Überraschung hin, dass der PSA-Wert bereits wieder gefallen war, war aber natürlich auch nicht unfroh über den überraschenden Sprung nach unten. Nun sehe ich erst einmal das Märzergebnis, das ich damals zwischen 1,0 bis 1,1 erwartet hatte, als Fehlmessung an. Ich hoffe nun bei der nächsten Messung im Juni 10 auf einen sich leicht beschleunigenden Abfall und wollte eigentlich in diesem Jahr auf jährliche Kontrolle umstellen, aber nun bleibe ich zumindest für dies Jahr weiter bei der halbjährlichen Messung, um auch besser den Kurvenverlauf darstellen zu können.
Denkbar wäre noch, dass der Anstieg dem Phänomen des Strahlenbounce zugeordnet werden muss, womit dann auch noch weitere Anstiege nicht ausgeschlossen werden könnten.
Der Testosteronwert hat sich weiter positiv entwickelt und damit sind die Auswirkungen der Hormonblockade wohl überwunden.
Auf jeden Fall ist es wieder spannend geworden, wie obige Grafik zeigt.

*Da ich in diesem Jahr viel auf Reisen war, hat es mit dem geplanten Besuch beim Urologen Mitte des Jahres nicht geklappt. Ich habe nun den Termin für den 7. Januar 2011 und werde danach berichten.*

Gruß Knut.

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo,
mein Besuch beim Urologen, Dr. Fleischmann, hat am 7. Januar, wie angekündigt, stattgefunden, und die Ergebnisse habe ich inzwischen erhalten. In der nachstehenden Grafik ist die PSA- und Testosteronentwicklung dargestellt, und der letzte Abschnitt von Dezember 2009 bis Januar 2011 ist grün unterlegt.

Der PSA-Wert ist exakt derselbe wie vor einem Jahr. Aufgrund der relativ langen Zeitspanne ist es noch nicht ganz sicher, ob die Bodenbildung erreicht wurde, oder ob es im vergangenen Jahr noch Bewegung mit leichtem Anstieg/Abfall auf den nun gemessenen Wert gegeben hat. Ich werde deshalb die beiden nächsten Messungen im halbjährlichen Abstand durchführen, um zu überprüfen, ob der Nadir erreicht wurde.
Der Testosteronwert ist etwas zurück gegangen. Dies führe ich auf meine starke Reisetätigkeit im letzten Jahr zurück, da dadurch meine sportlichen Aktivitäten deutlich eingeschränkt waren und auf Reisen essensmäßig doch eher gesündigt wird.
Im Untersuchungsbericht vom Urologen heißt es abschließend, Bei der aktuellen Kontrolluntersuchung ergab sich kein progressionsverdächtiger Befund.
Gruß Knut.

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo,

letzten Freitag war ich zu meiner jährlichen Routineuntersuchung mit PSA-Messung bei meinem Urologen, Dr. Fleischmann, in Heidelberg und erhielt heute per Fax eine gute Nachricht. Der PSA-Wert ist auf 0,47 gefallen. Damit hatte ich nicht mehr gerechnet, und warum dies von Bedeutung ist, erläutere ich weiter unten.
Absolut hat sich an meiner Heilung zwar nichts geändert, aber statistisch sind meine Aussichten deutlich besser geworden, und fallende PSA-Werte sind einfach euphorisierend.



Obiges Diagramm hat  drei Darstellungsabschnitte, und zwar

- Die Diagnosephase von September 04 bis Juli 06

- Die Therapiephase von Juli 06 bis November 07 aufgeteilt in die DHB vom 28.7.06 bis 20.8.07 und als einfache Hormontherapie mit Casodex 50 täglich bis zum 30.11.07 fortgesetzt und abschnittsweise parallel die Protonenbestrahlung in Loma Linda vom 14.6. bis 17.8.07 mit 45 Bestrahlungen von insgesamt 81 Gray.

- Die Nachbeobachtungsphase, beginnend ab Januar 08.

Mit der Kontrolluntersuchung von Januar 08 zeichnet sich der berühmt/berüchtigte *DHB-Badewannenverlauf* ab. Die Ordinatendarstellung ist logarithmisch, und der ansteigende PSA-Verlauf bestätigt, dass ich wohl richtig entschieden habe, parallel überlappend zur DHB, eine Protonenstrahlentherapie (14.Juni bis 17.August 07) durchzuführen. Dies wird durch die Kontrolluntersuchung vom Mai 08 bestätigt. Der PSA-Anstieg hat sich beschleunigt, und der erhoffte längere Zeitraum des Verharrens des PSA-Levels im Niedrigbereich trat nicht ein, d.h. die Hormonblockade hat schnell ihre Wirkung eingebüßt.
Die nächste PSA-Messung wurde in Spanien am 18.11.08 beim dortigen Hausarzt durchgeführt und weicht in der Tendenz von den anderen PSA-Werten ab und hatte mich verführt, meinen Therapienachverlauf im Forum zu positiv zu kommentieren. Erst mit Erstellung der PK-Historie für meine neue Website fiel mir dann dieser Umstand der zwei unterschiedlichen Labors auf. Dieser Wert wird in dem Diagramm nicht mehr berücksichtigt und ist nur im chronologischen Textablauf aufgeführt und rot gekennzeichnet.
Meine nächste Routineuntersuchung beim Urologen war dann am 28.3.09 und brachte eine starke Abflachung des PSA-Anstieges, d.h. die Strahlentherapie hatte Ihre Wirkung entfaltet. Der nächste Messwert beim Urologen vom 16.12.09 zeigte eine weitere Steigungsabflachung, und der ein Jahr später am 4.1.11 ermittelte Wert war identisch mit der vorherigen Messung, so dass ich angenommen hatte, dass der PSA-Nadir nach Bestrahlung erreicht wurde. Das Ergebnis war Anfang dieses Jahres nicht so, wie ich es mir gewünscht hatte, denn mit einem Nadir zwischen 0,5 und 1,0 wäre mein Rezidivrisiko bei 30 % gemäß der Datenerfassung in Loma Linda, wie in der nachstehenden Grafik gezeigt.




Nun mit dem neuen Wert unter 0,5 reduziert sich das Risiko auf 13 %, und vielleicht setzt sich die fallende Tendenz fort. Die nächste Kontrollmessung in einem Jahr wird es dann zeigen.
Gruß Knut.

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo,

in der Woche vor Weihnachten war ich zu meiner jährlichen Nachuntersuchung bei meinem Urologen, Dr. Fleischmann, mit dem erfreulichen Ergebnis, dass das PSA weiter leicht auf 0,41 gesunken ist. Nachstehende Grafik zeigt die positive Entwicklung meiner Therapiemaßnahmen.



Somit sehe ich meiner Abenteuerreise nach Südamerika/Antarktis am 1.1.2013 unbeschwert entgegen und wünsche allen Mitstreitern ebenfalls erfreuliche Befunde im kommenden Jahr.
Gruß Knut

----------


## Harald_1933

*Gratulation zu diesem aktuellen PSA-Wert und viel Spaß auf der erwähnten Reise.
*
Am 9. Januar 2007 saßen in Ulm im Wartezimmer bei Prof. Reske die zwei in diesem Thread in Rede stehenden Forumsbenutzer, ohne zu ahnen, einmal in diesem Forum wieder zusammenzutreffen. Unterschiedliche Meinungen führten dazu, das unsere zuvor gemeinsam beschrittenen Wegstrecken schließlich in getrennte Richtungen verliefen. Die jeweils getroffene Entscheidung zu einer  möglicherweise kurativen Therapie per Radiatio brachte in beiden Fällen bislang die erhofften Ergebnisse, wobei sich das PSA wohl mittlerweile für Knut deutlich günstiger darstellt. Die *Exxel-Tabelle*, bei deren Erstellung Heribert behilflich war, zeigt meine halbjährlichen PSA-Werte. Bei kontinuierlicher Steigerung dürfte ich spätestens an meinem 84. Geburtstag - vorausgesetzt dann noch am Leben zu sein - den Wert von 2 ng/ml erreicht haben. Sehe ich das eher zu optimistisch?

*"Es liegt in der menschlichen Natur, vernünftig zu denken und unlogisch zu handeln"*
(Anatole France)

----------


## Hvielemi

> Gratulation zu diesem aktuellen PSA-Wert und viel Spaß auf der erwähnten Reise.


Der Gratulation schliess ich mich gerne an, möchte aber präzisieren, dass nicht der PSA-Wert,
sondern die PSA-Entwicklung der Grund meiner Gratulation sei: Zweimal Abwärts ist richtig!




> Bei kontinuierlicher Steigerung dürfte ich spätestens an meinem 84. Geburtstag - vorausgesetzt dann noch am Leben zu sein - den Wert von 2 ng/ml erreicht haben. Sehe ich das eher zu optimistisch?


Du siehst das nicht zu optimistisch, sondern aufgrund der verfügbaren Daten einfach falsch.
Du hast "kontinuierlich", also linear gerechnet, statt mit dieser teuflischen Exponentialfunktion.

Du bist jetzt etwa 79.5, es dauert also noch 4.5 Jahre bis zum 84. Geburtstag.
Dein PSA beträgt jetzt 0.66 ng/ml,
Deine VZ derzeit etwa 1.5 Jahre.

Bis zu Deinem 84. vergehen also noch etwa 3 Verdoppelungszyklen:

0.65 - 1.3 - 2.6 - 5.2

Mit der VZ_dyn (auf die erste Messung bezogen) von derzeit ca. 1.75 würde es günstiger 
aussehen, hättest Du doch bis zum erreichen der dritten VZ ein dreiviertel Jahr länger. 
Das klingt nicht nach viel, aber schon innert 9 Jahren würdest Du einen Verdoppelungsschritt "einsparen":

5.6 - 10.4 - 20.8 - (42.6)  


Jaja, ich weiss:



> Tu ne quaesieris (scire nefas) quem mihi, quem tibi
> finem di dederint, Leuconoe, nec Babylonios temptaris numeros.
> 
> Frage nicht (denn eine Antwort ist unmöglich), welches Ende die Götter mir, welches sie dir,
> Leukonoe, zugedacht haben, und versuche dich nicht an babylonischen Berechnungen!


Ich wünsche Dir dereinst einen erfreulichen 84. Geburtstag.
Auch ein vom Krebs weitgehend unbeschadeter 89. liegt drin.

Bis dahin: Carpe diem!
Hvielemi

----------


## Harald_1933

*Ergänzung

*Hallo Hvielemi,

hab Dank für die Horaz-Andeutungen, die durchaus bei mir eine Rolle spielen könnten. Zur Ergänzung der Werte ab wohl ziemlich klarem Nadir noch die Testo-Werte:

3. März 2009 PSA 0.24 ng/ml  Testo 4.35 µg/l 7. Juli 2009 PSA 0.27 ng/ml  Testo 4.47 µg/l
26. Januar 2010 PSA 0.22 ng/ml (Nadir) Testo 4.93 µg/l
20. Juli 2010 PSA 0.27 ng/ml  Testo 4.49 µg/l
21. Januar 2011 PSA 0.31 ng/ml Testo 4.58 µg/l
25. Juli 2011 PSA 0.33 ng/ml  Testo 4.27 µg/l
 6. Dezember 2011 PSA 0.337 ng/ml  Testo 3.41 µg/l
 6. Juni 2012 PSA 0.51 ng/ml  Testo 3.22 µg/l
17. Dezember 2012 PSA 0.66 ng/ml  Testo 4.08 µg/l

Der wieder gesteigerte Testo-Wert vom 17. Dezember 2012 hängt wohl mit meinen neuerlichen häufigen Aktivitäten in einem Mannheimer Fitness-Center zusammen. Meiner Frau hatte ich eigentlich versprochen, 90 Jahre alt zu werden, und zwar in der Hoffnung, dass bis dahin unsere Ersparnisse reichen könnten, wenn nicht vorher alles den Bach runtergeht. Ich neige meist dazu, ein Glas als halbvoll und nicht als halbleer einzuschätzen. In diesem Sinne, Hvielemi, wünsche ich auch Dir noch ein sehr langes und halbwegs lebenswertes Leben.

Gruß Harald.

*"Wenn weise Männer irren, müssten die Narren verzweifeln"*
(Johann Wolfgang von Goethe)

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Harald,

Deine Eröffnung mit den steigenden PSA-Werten hat mich doch geschockt, da ich eigentlich davon ausgegangen bin, dass Du es geschafft hast. Aber es wird bei Dir, wie auch schon bei vielen vorher im Forum, wieder ersichtlich, dass es keine absolute Sicherheit gibt.
Hvielemi hat schon darauf hingewiesen, wie wichtig es ist, die exakte Verdopplungszeit zu kennen. Als Grafik Freak habe ich Deinen PSA-Verlauf nachstehend dargestellt.



Hier sieht man anschaulich- was man natürlich auch prinzipiell aus der Ralf`schen Tabelle ersehen kann-, dass die bisher vorliegenden Messwerte noch keinen stabilen Trend wieder geben. Deshalb ist mein Vorschlag, im Dreimonatsabstand zu messen, bis ein stabiler Trend bzw. konstante Verdopplungszeit vorliegt, um auch sicher zu sein, dass nicht zusätzlich noch eine Progression abläuft.
Danach kann man dann entscheiden, ob überhaupt noch Therapiemaßnahmen notwendig/sinnvoll sind.
Ich drücke Dir die Daumen.
Gruß Knut.

----------


## Hvielemi

> Deshalb ist mein Vorschlag, im Dreimonatsabstand zu messen, bis ein stabiler Trend bzw. konstante Verdopplungszeit vorliegt, um auch sicher zu sein, dass nicht zusätzlich noch eine Progression abläuft.


Weshalb diese Hektik?
Das wären bei der gegenwärtigen VZ von rund 1.5 Jahren sechs Messungen pro Verdoppelung (was bei mir vor der Wiederaufnahme der AHT einer Messung alle 10 Tage  entsprochen hätte). 
Der sechsmonatige Rythmus ist, wie man Deiner Grafik entnehmen kann, durchaus aussagekräftig.




> Danach kann man dann entscheiden, ob überhaupt noch Therapiemaßnahmen notwendig/sinnvoll sind.


So seh ich das auch, und so sieht das ebenfalls der "blaue Ratgeber 17" auf Seite 53: "Watchful Waiting".

Oder wie es Harald in Beitrag #42 schrieb:



> Natürlich fühle ich mich auch als Besitzer eines Prostatakarzinoms als  Glückspilz oder auch vom lieben Gott, sofern es den wirklich geben  sollte - wohl eher mein Schutzengel - verwöhnt oder bevorzugt.  Hoffentlich hält das noch eine Weile an.


@Harald:
Auch bei der eingetretenen Umkehr des PSA-Trends wird das voraussichtlich noch lange anhalten!

Carpe Diem!
Hvielemi



PS@Knut: 
Vielleicht bist Du so freundlich, und trägst Haralds PSA-Anstieg  der letzten drei Jahre in der logarithmischen Grafik aus Beitrag #41 nach. Eine gerade Trendlinie bis 2022 (die also den exponentiellen Anstieg wiedergäbe nach VZ_dyn seit 4.3.2010) wird meine Hinweise auf Haralds 84. und 89. Geburtstag verdeutlichen.

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Hvielemi,




> Weshalb diese Hektik?
> Das wären bei der gegenwärtigen VZ von rund 1.5 Jahren sechs Messungen pro Verdoppelung (was bei mir vor der Wiederaufnahme der AHT einer Messung alle 10 Tage entsprochen hätte).
> Der sechsmonatige Rythmus ist, wie man Deiner Grafik entnehmen kann, durchaus aussagekräftig.


Die Grafik zeigt deutlich, dass eine Entwicklung nach allen Seiten möglich ist. Nachdem ich die Entwicklung bei HorstK gesehen habe, bin ich sehr vorsichtig geworden. Deshalb ist mein Rat an einen alten Weggefährten, alle drei Monate zu messen, bis der Trend eindeutig ist. Weiter kenne ich Harald gut und weiß, dass ihm diese kleine Aktivität gut tut, denn er neigt eher zur Über- als zur Unterdiagnostik.
Und noch einmal: man darf das PCa nicht unterschätzen, denn wenn eine wirklich aggressive Variante vorliegt, dann geht es sehr schnell zu Ende, wie im Forum leider immer wieder einmal festzustellen ist.
Gruß Knut

----------


## Hvielemi

> Deshalb ist mein Rat an einen alten Weggefährten, alle drei Monate zu messen, bis der Trend eindeutig ist. Weiter kenne ich Harald gut und weiß, dass ihm diese kleine Aktivität gut tut, denn er neigt eher zur Über- als zur Unterdiagnostik.


Das verstehe ich gut.
Ich bin auch so einer, der mehr wissen, mehr sehen will, als die Ärzte empfehlen.
Irgendwie ist so ein Prostatakrebs auch ein Abenteuer, das zum Hobby wird - gezwungenermassen.
Harald wünsche ich von Herzen, dass die VZ nach der vorübergehenden Beschleunigung Anfang des Jahres weiterhin zurückgehe. Dann käme er bestimmt ganz ohne Bicalutamid, Leuprorelin und dgl. über die Runden.

Trend abwarten und Grüntee trinken.
Carpe diem!
Hvielemi


Puh, Mitte Januar steht wieder eine PSA-Messung an.
Nervös werd ich immer erst, wenn das Blut gezapft ist.
Warum eigentlich? Es ist ohnehin, wie es ist ...

Noch was anderes bezüglich zähem Überleben wollen:
Diese skurrile braunblütige Fensterpflanze (Ceropegia fusca) 
hab ich neulich im Süden Tenerifes gefunden am Rand 
zwischen sterilem Fels und karg überwachsener Vulkanasche:

Wie? Schon wieder so eine unscharfe Blume?
Find ich auch! Ich hab mir auf die Wintersonnwende eine bessere, 
leider auch schwerere Kamera geschenkt und gelobe Besserung!
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Ceropegia_fusca.jpg

----------


## HorstK

> Nachdem ich die Entwicklung bei* HorstK* gesehen habe, bin ich sehr vorsichtig geworden.



Hallo Knut,

ja, zwischendurch hat's mich mal wieder auf die Bretter gehauen. Mit Hilfe der Ärzte konnte ich aber immer wieder aufstehen und weitermachen. Nach 5 Wo. auf GC geht es mir, bis auf den Hallux rigidus, soweit gut. Das Großzehengrundgelenk werde ich als erstes in Angriff nehmen, weil es mir am meisten Schmerzen bereitet. Nach über 10 Jahren Prostatakrebsgeschehen kann ich eigentlich nicht meckern. Jetzt warte ich auf Alpharadin...
Für Deine große Reise wünsche ich Dir alles Gute!

Gruß Horst
http://www.myprostate.eu/?req=user&id=62

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo,

der Anregung von Hvielemi folgend, habe ich nachstehend das komplette Diagramm von Harald dargestellt.





Beim PSA-Anstieg bitte ich zu beachten, dass die Ordinate einen logarithmischen Maßstab hat und der moderat erscheinende Anstieg linear deutlich gefährlicher aussieht, wie aus der folgenden Grafik ersichtlich ist. Die rot gestrichelte Linie ist eine Trendlinie, wobei ich für diese ein Polynom 3. Ordnung gewählt habe.






Da auch schon Haralds 84. Geburtstag angesprochen wurden, habe ich auf Basis der Trendlinie Polynom 3. Ordnung den PSA-Wert für dies wichtige Datum  :L&auml;cheln:  bestimmt.






Das PSA wäre ziemlich genau 10, und damit deutlich höher als von Hvielemi auf Basis der letzten Verdopplungszeit ermittelt. Ich wollte dies noch einmal zeigen, warum ich bis zur Stabilisierung der Verdopplungswerte für den vierteljährlichen Messzyklus bin, denn es können eben auch nur die von Hvielemi errechneten 5,2 oder bei einer stattfindenden Progression eben auch 10 oder 20 oder sogar 30 sein.
Horst, Dir danke ich für die guten Reisewünsche und hoffe und wünsche, dass Dir das Jahr 2013 eine passable Gesundheitsentwicklung beschert.

Gruß Knut.

----------


## Hvielemi

> habe ich nachstehend das komplette Diagramm von Harald dargestellt.


Die Steigung der (in etwa) Geraden vor dem eigentlichen Therapiebeginn 2002 liegt nahezu parallel zu der (in etwa) Geraden nach dem letzten Nadir (Anfang 2010), die VZ ist also derzeit ähnlich lange wie damals.
(Vorsicht: Eine Gerade in der log-Skala wird in linearer Skala zu einer Exponentialkurve konstanter VZ!)
Ganz im Gegensatz zu der erschreckend steilen Kurve, die 2006/07 durch Radiatio und Casodex gebrochen wurde.
WENN das so bleibt, scheint die jüngere, aggressivere Fraktion des Krebses ausgemerzt. Folgemessungen werden diesen ertaunlichen Befund hoffentlich bestätigen. Dazu müssten die Punkte stets auf oder gar unter der ab dem letzten Nadir gemittelten Geraden liegen, egal in welchen Zeiträumen.
Mal sehen. Falls nicht, scheint ja Casodex auch nach einem Jahrzehnt noch wirksam zu sein!

Ein gutes 2013 wünscht von Herzen
Hvielemi

----------


## Harald_1933

> Hallo,
> 
> der Anregung von Hvielemi folgend, habe ich nachstehend das komplette Diagramm von Harald dargestellt.


Für die einzusehenden erschöpfenden, also aussagefähigen Diagramme möchte ich mich herzlich bedanken. Meine Frau verzichtet eher gern auf Gespräche, die sich mit meinem PCa beschäftigen, obwohl sie mehr noch als ich auf die jeweils neuen Blutwerte erpicht ist. Es ist ihr natürlich auch nicht entgangen, dass ich nun zuletzt nicht mehr euphorisch reagiert hatte, wenn die aktuellen Werte nachmittags vom Labor per Fax hier eintrafen. Das sah vor einiger Zeit noch anders aus, wenn ich mir nämlich beim Eintreffen neuer Werte erlaubt hatte, für uns eine gute Flasche Edelbrause zu öffnen. Als ich nun eben nur ansatzweise von Verdoppelungszeiten berichten wollte, bot meine Frau mir spontan eine sicher gut gemeinte Wette an, die ich aber als nicht der Sache dienend, abgelehnt habe. Vielmehr haben wir uns gegenseitig versprochen, noch mehr, als bisher schon, alles zu tun, was der Gesundheit dient, damit die errechneten Werte niemals Realität werden können.

Mein ungetrübter, angeborener Optimismus war es sicher auch, dass ich im Jahre 2001, als ich erstmals das Wort PSA  = prostataspezifisches Antigen hörte und las, das wohl ziemlich unbeeindruckt zur Kenntnis genommen habe. Nur so ist es zu erklären, das ich selbst beim PSA um 17 ng/ml noch immer keine Hektik verspürte. War es nun Leichtsinn, Überheblichkeit, wohl nicht Dummheit, eher Unerfahrenheit oder wirklich die sprichwörtliche Unbekümmertheit? Es ist nun mal so, wie es ist, und ich empfinde zumindest jetzt immer noch nicht so etwas wie Angst, obwohl auch ich dass gelegentliche Grübeln nicht auf Geheiß abstellen kann.

Dem Rat von Knut werde ich folgen und im 3-Monats-Rhythmus Blut abzapfen lassen. Schon an dieser Stelle wünsche ich allen Forumsbenutzern einen guten Rutsch ins Neue Jahr und Gesundheit auf allen Wegen und noch viel mehr.

P.S.: 


> Ein gutes 2013 wünscht von Herzen Hvielemi


Diesen Wunsch möchte ich auch für Dich erfüllt sehen, Hvielemi.

Gruß Harald.   

*"Es gibt oft zwei Wahrheiten, eine die uns gefällt und eine, die uns verfolgt"*
(Art v. Rheyn)

----------


## M Schostak

Liebes Forum,



> Ich recherchierte neu und kam zu der Erkenntnis, dass wohl die DHB für mich nicht ausreichen würde und führte parallel eine Strahlentherapie nämlich eine Protonenbestrahlung durch.


klar, dass manche Lieblingsthemen schon so was ähnliches wie Standards im Forum sind...;-)

ABER

Als medizinischer Standard in der Therapie des Prostatakrebses gilt eine Radikale Prostatektomie oder eine Strahlentherapie.
Wird vorher oder nachher eine andere Therapie, z.B. mit Hormonen oder Chemo gemacht, spricht man von neoadjuvanter bzw. adjuvanter Behandlung.
Die vorgestellte Geschichte ist also eine *Strahlentherapie mit neoadjuvanter Hormontherapie*.


Grüße an Alle und Guten Rutsch!

Martin Schostak

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo,

ich habe die Anmerkungen von Hvielemi aufgegriffen, um anhand der Grafik zu erläutern, was gemeint ist bzw. auch um zu demonstrieren, welche interessanten Informationen aus einer Grafik zu gewinnen sind.
Nachstehend ist wieder die bekannte Grafik des PSA-Verlaufes von Harald dargestellt.



Links oben ist der PSA-Verlauf vor den Therapien. Die Steigung habe ich in Verdopplungszeit VZ = 2,1 Jahre angegeben.
Nun entwickelt sich ein Rezidiv, und der PSA-Verlauf ist rechts unten zu sehen, und die Steigung in Verdopplungszeit ist VZ = 1,82 Jahre. Die Argumentation von Hvielemi ist nun




> Die Steigung der (in etwa) Geraden vor dem eigentlichen Therapiebeginn 2002 liegt nahezu parallel zu der (in etwa) Geraden nach dem letzten Nadir (Anfang 2010), die VZ ist also derzeit ähnlich lange wie damals.


und mit der Schlussfolgerung, dass kein Aggressivitätszuwachs zu verzeichnen ist.
Mir machen nur die letzten zwei Messpunkte Sorge, da die Steigung nur VZ = 1,1 Jahre ist (rot eingetragen). Deshalb war mein Vorschlag durch eine zeitlich kürzere Messfolge schneller Klarheit zu bekommen, ob Messtoleranzen oder eine Progression vorliegen.
Gruß Knut.

P.S. Die Verdopplungszeiten ermittelt man mit dem Ralfschen Vordruck!

----------


## Hvielemi

> ... und die Steigung in Verdopplungszeit ist VZ = 1,82 Jahre. Die Argumentation von Hvielemi ist nun ... und mit der Schlussfolgerung, dass kein Aggressivitätszuwachs zu verzeichnen ist.
> Mir machen nur die letzten zwei Messpunkte Sorge, da die Steigung nur VZ = 1,1 Jahre ist (rot eingetragen).


 Zwischen den ZWEI letzten Punkten beträgt die VZ 1.44 Jahre 


> Deshalb war mein Vorschlag durch eine zeitlich kürzere Messfolge schneller Klarheit zu bekommen, ob Messtoleranzen oder eine Progression vorliegen.


Das ist richtig. 
Man kann der wackeligen Kurve (VZ  1.34   2.45   5.62   2.22   1.08   1.44) jederzeit weitere Punkte zufügen. Die glätten die Kurve vielleicht, vielleicht verwackeln sie das Ganze noch mehr. Ob rückblickend mehr Punkte uns heute eine bessere Deutung ergeben würden, ist zweifelhaft. Immerhin weiss man mit jeder Messung wieder etwas über die Gegenwart, und wer ein ruhiges Nervenkostüm sein eigen nennt, kann auch diese Spannung zwischen Blutentnahme und Eintreffen des Resultates gut verkraften. Was man ebenfalls an der wackeligen Kurve sieht: Als Prognosemittel ist eine Kurve umso besser brauchbar, je näher die Punkte an der einem (rückblickend) plausiblen Verlauf liegen. Diese Bedingung ist mit dem Gewackel seit dem Nadir noch nicht wirklich erreicht. Immerhin ist der Unterschied zum Anstieg von 2006/07 offensichtlich. Das ist doch schon mal was!

Wieder einmal Danke für die sehr anschauliche graphische Darstellung und Auswertung.




> P.S. Die Verdopplungszeiten ermittelt man mit dem Ralfschen Vordruck!


... den ich auch gerne benutze, oder auf myprostate.eu, wo es neben tabellarischer Darstellung auch gleich die Grafik in linearer und logarithmischen Skala gibt. Harald hat, wie ich mittlerweile unter anderem Namen gefunden hab, dort seine Werte bis zum Nadir eingetragen, ein Nachtrag ist jederzeit möglich. 
Diese Grafiken lassen sich mit einem Rechtsklick und "Grafikadresse kopieren" hier einbinden (Appeler wissen eh wie's geht).

Carpe diem!
Hvielemi


PS@Knut: Deine eigene PSA-Kurve wirkt selbst mit nur jährlichem Messungen eindrücklich.
Da würde ich jetzt in kürzeren Abständen testen, um die Gute Nachricht hoffentlich bestätigt zu bekommen.

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Hvielemi,

die Einträge bei www.myprostate.eu sind aber am 17.12.2012 unter Berichte aktualisiert worden, siehe *hier.*

P.S.: Habe eben erst festgestellt, das ich auch die PSA-Tabelle ergänzen hätte sollen. Es ist nun auch das vollbracht.

Gruß Harald.

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Konrad (Hvielemi),

Dein aktueller PSA-Wert ist unter www.myprostate.eu noch nicht vermerkt. In dem von Dir eröffneten *Thread* mußte man leider erfahren, dass er sich zunächst wieder erhöht hat.

Mir ist es nun leider auch nicht erspart geblieben, eine erneute PSA-Erhöhung zur Kenntnis nehmen zu müssen. Im Profil und auch unter myprostate ist alles ergänzt, und zwar auch unter Grafiken. Ein Forumsaktivist signalisierte mir per E-Mail aber freundlicherweise, dass sich die schon in einem Forumsbeitrag eines Insiders befürchtete gesteigerte Velocity sehr wohl nach dem Abklingen meiner lang anhaltenden Erkältung mit der erforderlich gewordenen Behandlung mit einem Antibiotikum wieder verlangsamen sollte oder besser könnte. Bei der für Juli 2013 geplanten nächsten Blutüberprüfung werde ich das wohl wieder erfahren dürfen. Es macht wohl jetzt auch wenig Sinn, anhand der in* diesem* Thread erläuterten, zusätzlich zu beachtenden Details neue Voraussagen über die möglicherweise zu erwartende zukünftige Velocity zu wagen oder eher zu treffen. Also weiter der Hoffnung auf eine günstige Entwicklung freien Lauf lassen.

Gruß Harald

*"Sammle jeden Tag die kleinen Glücksmomente in deinem Herzen, den wärmenden Sonnenstrahl, das unverhoffte Lächeln, das freundliche Wort, und bestaune jeden Abend die Schätze deines Tages"*
(unbekannt)

----------


## Hvielemi

> Hallo Konrad (Hvielemi),
> 
> Dein aktueller PSA-Wert ist unter www.myprostate.eu noch nicht vermerkt. 
> In dem von Dir eröffneten *Thread* mußte man leider erfahren, dass er sich zunächst wieder erhöht hat.


Oh doch, 
ich habe den Wert innert einer Stunde nach Erhalt des PSA-Wertes in myprostate.eu eingetragen.
Allerdings noch nicht in den Berichten und auch noch nicht hier im Profil.
Eine Nachmessung erfolgt innert Wochenfrist, dann weiss man mehr.





> Mir ist es nun leider auch nicht erspart geblieben, eine erneute PSA-Erhöhung zur Kenntnis nehmen zu müssen. 
> Im Profil und auch unter myprostate ist alles ergänzt, und zwar auch unter Grafiken.


Lieber Harald

Dein erneuter PSA-Anstieg ist ja nun etwas heftiger, als aufgrund der Vorwerte zu erwarten war.
Statt deutlich über einem Jahr, liegt die neueste Verdoppelungszeit bei ca. 7 Monaten.
Eine Nachmessung im Juli entspräche meiner Empfehlung, jeweils nach etwa der halben letzten
bekannten VZ wieder zu messen.

Ob dann aufgrund von abklingender Erkältung, Antibiotikum-Einnahme der PSA wieder
langsamer steige, wird man sehen. Ich wünsch Dir das.


Carpe diem!
Hvielemi

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo,
am 7.1.14 habe ich meine jährliche Untersuchung mit großem Blutbild beim Urologen durchgeführt. Nachstehendes Diagramm zeigt die PSA-Entwicklung.



Zum ersten Mal seit Jahren liegt ein Messwert höher als der vorherige. Als


Optimist und Ex-DHB-Enthusiast würde ich von der Boden/Plateaubildung sprechenPessimist würde ich sagen, dass ich letztes Jahr den Nadir gesehen habeRealist werde ich, abweichend von meinem jährlichen Rythmus, im April zum Bluttest gehen, um zu sehen, wohin die Reise geht. 

Apropos Reisen: Da es ein allgemeines Interesse an meinen Weltreisen gibt, möchte ich berichten, dass die Planungen für 2014 fast abgeschlossen sind. Es geht im Sommer in die arktischen Regionen mit Wrangelinsel, Tschuktschen Halbinsel ect. und anschließend dann von Nome nach San Diego größtenteils per Auto und zur Beruhigung mit Übernachtungen in normalen Lodges.
Gruß Knut.

----------


## Harald_1933

> Als
> 
> Optimist und Ex-DHB-Enthusiast würde ich von der Boden/Plateaubildung sprechen
> 
> Pessimist würde ich sagen, dass ich letztes Jahr den Nadir gesehen habe
> 
> Realist werde ich, abweichend von meinem jährlichen Rythmus, im April zum Bluttest gehen, um zu sehen, wohin die Reise geht.


Moin Knut,

das mit dem möglicherweise gesehenen Nadir würde ich nicht unter die Einteilung Pessimist einstufen. Ein Nadir müßte, nein sollte sich eigentlich doch irgendwann abzeichnen. Den freundschaftlichen Rat zur vierteljährlichen Abklärung des PSA hattest Du mir ja in Anbetracht der Velocity bei meinem PSA schon näher gebracht. Ich habe das auch so umgesetzt, werde aber nun doch wieder erst Ende April, also nach 6 Monaten ermitteln lassen.

Ich wünsche Dir, dass es sich nur um einen kleinen Ausreißer gehandelt hat und im April alles wieder im grünen Bereich ist.

*"Das Leben ist wie der Eiskunstlauf: Es besteht aus Pflicht und Kür, und oft fällt die Entscheidung bei der Pflicht"
*(Gustav Knuth)


Gruß Harald

----------


## Hvielemi

> Es geht im Sommer in die arktischen Regionen mit Wrangelinsel, Tschuktschen Halbinsel ect. und anschließend dann von Nome.


Mit Segelboot und Wanderstiefel oder mit dem Eisbrecher?

Zu dem PSA-Anstieg ist solange nichts zu sagen, als nicht eine weitere Messung einen Trend bestätigt oder verneint.

Zweites und Gute Reise wünscht Dir
Hvielemi / Konrad

----------


## Eheweib

Hallo Knut,
Deine Einträge beruhigen mich, nachdem bei Rolf nun ein PSA gemessen wurde, wo wieder einmal unnötige  Hektik aufkam. Dr.F. beruhigte und will in 3 Wochen wieder kontrollieren, ich denke er erinnert sich an Deinen Verlauf und nahm den Wind aus den Segeln. Über diesen sog. Bounce/Bump gibt es leide rnicht sehr viel Informationen, oder aber ich google nicht richtig. Jedenfalls bin ich wieder voll eingespannt meinen Mann zu beruhigen usw. 
Interessant wäre es einmal zu errechnen, aber ich bin leider kein analytischer Mathematiker, wo man die initialen Werte ./. Werte unter Hormontherapie in Verbindung mit der Bestrahlung (Zeitpunkt-Wirkung) und der abflachenden Wirkung HT. betrachtet. Wo befindet sich dann der sog. Break? Wie könnte der Verlauf aussehen? Ab wann muss man sich beunruhigen? Wann flacht die Entzündung nach Radiatio ab und kommt die Zellerneuerung/Genesung? 

Aber vielleicht gibt es jemand im Forum der von zuhause aus sich mit Formeln und mathematisch wissenschaftlicher Ergebnisrechnung auskennt? 

Liebe Grüsse
Carmen

----------


## jürgvw

Liebe Carmen,

ich glaube kaum, dass sich im konkreten Fall mit Mathematik oder anderen exakten Wissenschaften etwas erreichen lässt. Jeder Mensch ist anders, jeder Tumor ebenfalls. Und solltest Du einen Spezialisten finden, der den Versuch unternimmt, alle Deine Wünsche zu befriedigen, dann bekämst Du wohl eine hübsch aussehende Kurve vorgesetzt - die sich bei den nächsten Messungen als inexakt oder schlicht falsch erweisen würde.

Wir müssen damit leben lernen, dass wir wohl nie in der Lage sein werden, eine künftige Tumorentwicklung einigermassen exakt vorauszusagen (es sei denn, dass zum _Beispiel_ eine sehr aggressive Form vorliegt, bei der sich die Messwerte dauernd und rasch verschlechtern). Zudem: Ein einzelner Messwert sagt grundsätzlich nichts aus! Schau Dir mal bei myprostate meine eigene Kurve an: ein dauerndes auf und ab, gegenwärtig ein auf, von dem ich natürlich nicht weiss, ob es mir gelinge, die Entwicklung zu bremsen. Aber, und das mag vielleicht ein wenig zu beruhigen, ich bin mehr als 13 Jahre nach der Diagnose immer noch da und in der Lage, einen Forumsbeitrag zu schreiben.

Mit meinen besten Wünschen

Jürg

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo,

@ Harald
Es ist richtig, dass man meistens nach einer Therapie einen Nadir erreichen wird, und dies ist natürlich auch nichts Ungünstiges. Der Pessimist bezog sich auf Nadir gesehen, womit dann der Wiederanstieg verbunden wäre.
Es freut mich, dass Du inzwischen viel gelassener geworden bist, was Deine Meßzeitausdehnung auf 6 Monate signalisiert, und ich wünsche Dir weiterhin konstante Verdopplungszeiten.
Gruß Knut.

@Hvielemi
Um Deine Frage zu beantworten, mit der Hanseatic von Hapag Lloyd. Segelboot und Wanderstiefel wären zwar reizvoll, aber in meinem Alter in dieser menschenfeindlichen Gegend nicht empfehlenswert bzw. von der Physis auch nicht machbar.
Anfang letzten Jahres waren wir in der Subantarktis und der Antarktis unterwegs und sind in der Antarktis auf Kajakfahrer gestoßen. Das nachstehende Foto gibt einen Eindruck über den Wagemut und die zu erwartenden Herausforderungen



Es waren drei Kajaks mit drei jungen Männern sowie im Doppelkajak noch eine junge Frau, alle aus Argentinien.



Wir trafen uns an einer ehemaligen, britischen Wissenschaft-Station, die im antarktischen Sommer von jungen Engländerinnen betrieben wurde quasi als Museum und Touristikshop. Die Argentinier waren bereits drei Wochen in ihren Kajaks unterwegs, sahen etwas mitgenommen aus und wollten einmal wieder duschen und in einem Bett schlafen. Die Engländerinnen wiesen sie ab. Die Falklands lassen grüßen!
Das obere Foto habe ich kurz vorm Weiterpaddeln gemacht, und diese Begebenheit zeigt, wie brüchig es immer noch um die Völkerverständigung bestellt ist.
Zurück zu meiner Grafik. Wie Du anmerkst, werden die nächsten Messwerte erst weiteren Aufschluss geben, und deshalb habe ich die zeitlichen Messabstände verringert, um baldmöglichst Klarheit zu bekommen.
Gruß Knut

@ Carmen
Den Zusammenhang bzw. besser das Zusammenspiel zwischen Hormontherapie und Strahlungstherapie habe ich in diesem Thread beschrieben, und zwar in meinem Eröffnungsbeitrag im letzten Absatz.
Eine Berechnung der Abläufe, wie Du sie Dir wünscht, ist nicht möglich, solange die PCa-Klassifizierung nach Gleason erfolgt, denn diese gibt die Aggressivität des PCa nur unzureichend wieder, und damit ist die zeitliche Wirkung der Hormontherapie wie auch der Bestrahlung nicht abschätzbar geschweige berechenbar. Meinen Verlauf mit GS 7 habe ich dargestellt. Ein Betroffener auch mit GS 7 aber PSA 18 bei Therapiebeginn, der kurz nach mir in Loma Linda zur Behandlung war, hatte vorher und parallel wie ich zur Bestrahlung die Hormontherapie durchgeführt. Bei ihm ist der PSA-Wert gar nicht angestiegen sondern bei dem Wert unter Hormontherapie stehen geblieben. Ich habe dies erst nicht glauben geschweige verstehen können.
Mit diesen Ausführungen wollte ich Dir zeigen, dass die Verläufe sehr individuell ausfallen, wobei meine Grafik sicherlich als grobe Orientierung brauchbar ist. Auf jeden Fall besteht überhaupt kein Grund nach dieser kurzen Zeitspanne nach Therapie wegen eines Messwertes nervös zu werden, und wenn Du mir alle Messwerte zuschickst, dann erstelle ich Euch gerne eine Grafik mit Kommentierung und Ausblick und vielleicht trägt das bei Deinem Mann zur Beruhigung bei.
Liebe Grüße an Euch beide
Knut.

----------


## helmut.a.g.

@Carmen; knut.krueger:

*"Meinen Verlauf mit GS 7 habe ich dargestellt. Ein Betroffener auch mit GS 7 aber PSA 18 bei Therapiebeginn, der kurz nach mir in Loma Linda zur Behandlung war, hatte vorher und parallel wie ich zur Bestrahlung die Hormontherapie durchgeführt. Bei ihm ist der PSA-Wert gar nicht angestiegen sondern bei dem Wert unter Hormontherapie stehen geblieben. Ich habe dies erst nicht glauben geschweige verstehen können.*"

Was ich nicht nachvollziehen kann, selbst bei gut aufgeklärten und informierten PCa- Usern hier im Forum ist, dass immer wieder der Gleason Score, neben PSA,  als Vergleichsparameter zu Grunde gelegt wird, wenn es um die Beurteilung von div.Therapieerfolgen oder Misserfolgen geht. Als Therapiemonitoring eignet sich der GS ganz und gar nicht. GS-Vergleiche sind obsolet, da dieser zum einen eine schlechte Reproduzierbarkeit besitzt. Voraussetzung wäre bei GS-Vergleichen evtl., wenn überhaupt, dass es sich in der Tat um "echte" evaluierte Scores handelt. Zum anderen macht der GS lediglich eine Aussage über die "Architektur" des enddifferenzierten Gewebes, nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Relevant und maßgebend für das Tumorgeschehen sind die intraindividuellen Tumormarker, die Tumorbiologie, DNA-Ploide, des einzelnen schlechthin, welche letztendlich die Aggressivität des Tumors, den Grad der Enddifferenzierung bestimmen und wo letztendlich die "PCa-Reise" hin geht.
Hinzu kommt die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass eine kontinuierliche "Verkrebsung" mit der Zeit stattfinden, der Enddifferenzierungsgrad zunehmen, kann.
  Auch bei einem systemischen Krankheitsverlauf.
"Den Einen trifft es den Anderen nicht", unabhängig der gewählten Therapie. Nach RPE ist natürlich eine histologische Gewebeanalyse nicht mehr möglich und somit auch keine GS-Bestimmung, sowie nach erfolgten Hormondeprivationstherapien.
Damit erübrigt sich eine Vergleichsdebatte zu führen, oder an Fallbeispielen aufzuzeigen, bzgl. div. Therapieoptionen im Verlauf, nur auf der Grundlage eines Prä-ermittelten Gleason Scores.

Gruß Helmut

----------


## Harald_1933

> Es freut mich, dass Du inzwischen viel gelassener geworden bist, was Deine Meßzeitausdehnung auf 6 Monate signalisiert, und ich wünsche Dir weiterhin konstante Verdopplungszeiten.


@Knut

Diese Gelassenheit wurde durch den Hinweis von Prof. Schostak, wonach, zumindest wohl in absehbarer Zeit, kein Rezidiv zu erwarten sei, gefestigt.

Zur Verdeutlichung bzw. Bestätigung dieser Prognose die nachfolgenden Grafiken und Verdoppelungszeiten, wonach der Nadir bei 0.22 ng/ml lag. 

http://de.myprostate.eu/?req=user&id=112&page=graphic

http://de.myprostate.eu/?req=user&id=112&page=psa

Helmut a.g. hat nun die Ploidie-Befundung, die ja auch Deine PKH begleitet hat, als verläßlichen Hinweis zur Malignität hervorgehoben, was ich übrigens schon erstaunlich finde, weil dieses Thema mehr oder weniger in letzter Zeit hier totgeschwiegen wurde. Für mich stellte sich das immerhin so dar:

*Zusätzliche persönliche Bemerkungen zur DNA-Ploidie-Befundung vom 18.7.2007 durch Prof. Böcking am 27.7.2007:
*
"Das Ergebnis ist ja sehr erfreulich. DNA-peridiploid (Typ A nach Tribukait), allerdings mit einer gering erhöhten Wachstumsfraktion von 10 %. (Grenzwert für eine prognostisch noch bessere, geringe -Fraktion ist 10 %) Daraus würde ich schließen, dass der Tumor seinerzeit strahlenempfindlich war. Die Zellen mit DNA-Gehalt von 2 c dürften auch auf den Hormonentzug mit Wachstumsstop reagiert haben. Der bisherige 6-jährige* blande
*
Verlauf Ihrer Erkrankung passt gut zu diesem prognostisch relativ günstigen DNA-Verteilungsmuster.

Nun bin ich sehr gespannt, wie die DNA-Verteilung nach 7 Jahren teils wait and see, teils Hormon- und teils Strahlentherapie im nächsten Jahr in einer FNAB aus Ihrer Prostata aussehen."

*Und so sah das dann am 10.3.2008 aus:
*
Prof. Böcking erläutert ergänzend am 10.3.2008 den erfreulichen Befund einer tumorfreien Prostata, nachdem ich ja im Jahre 2007 per IMRT (IGRT) therapiert wurde, wie folgt:

"Gewünschter Effekt einer Bestrahlung der erkrankten Prostata ist die Zerstörung der in ihr befindlichen Karzinomzellen. Dabei kommt es aber oft auch zusätzlich zu einer Abtötung der gesunden Ephitelzellen in dieser Drüse. Das sog. fibromuskuläre Stroma ist von der Bestrahlung deswegen meist nicht nachweisbar betroffen, weil seine Zellen sich normalerweise kaum mehr teilen. Sie bleiben also nach der Bestrahlung erhalten. Oft kommt es zusätzlich zu einer geringen Vernarbung. Diese verbleibenden Bindegewebs- und Muskelzellen, sowie die Bindegewebsfasen werden aber durch die Feinnadel auch unter Unterdruck nicht abgesaugt, sondern sie bleiben stehen. Das ist bei der Stanzbiopsie anders. Diese erfaßt auch die nicht-epithelialen Drüsenanteile. Wenn eine FNAB durch einen Urologen sachgerecht durchgeführt worden ist, und davon konnte ich mich in Ihrem Falle persönlich überzeugen, dann halte ich meine Aussage für gerechtfertigt, dass sich mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit in dieser Prostata weder Epithelzellen noch Karzinomzellen finden. Dabei ist es wichtig, selbst gesehen zu haben, wie systematisch und ausführlich Dr. Bliemeister das sog. "needling" durchgeführt hat. Das heißt, dass er durch häufiges Vor- und Zurückziehen der eingestochenen Nadel bei gleichzeitigem Richtungswechsel unter Unterdruck aus den meisten Bereichen der Prostata Material abgesaugt hat. Wenn dabei nur "zellfreie Gewebeflüssigkeit", d.h. Lymphe gewonnen worden ist, so entspricht das den Erwartungen an ein Feinnadelpunktat aus einer erfolgreich bestrahlten Drüse. Diese Aussage ist genauso wenig sicher, wie diejenige, die aufgrund von mehreren tumorzellfreien Stanzbiopsien der Prostata gewonnen worden wäre. Sicher wäre nur, die Prostata operativ völlig zu entfernen und sie in einen Millimeter dünnen Scheiben mikroskopisch komplett aufzuarbeiten. Wer diese Sicherheit wünscht, müsste sich auch entsprechend invasiv behandeln lassen. Auf Grund der Tatsache, dass ich keine Zellen aus der Harnblase, den Samenblasen oder dem umliegenden Fettgewebe habe mikroskopisch finden können, kann man auch schließen, dass Dr. Bliemeiste insofern mit seiner Punktionsnadel nicht "daneben gelegen" war. Ich möchte noch ergänzen, dass ich in den frühen achtziger Jahren an der Universität Freiburg i.Br. Prostatae nach therapeutischer Bestrahlung feingeweblich (histologisch) untersucht habe. Insofern habe ich eine gewisse Vorstellung von dem, was sich dort abspielt."

Zu ergänzen wäre noch aus meiner Sicht, dass ich schon vor Beginn der IGRT im März  Casodex 50 mg und Proscar abgesetzt hatte, obwohl mir Dr. Fleischer sogar eine erneute DHB begleitend zur Radiatio empfohlen hatte. Bis heute habe ich weder erneut ein LHRH-Analoga noch ein Anti-Androgen oder einen 5-Alpha-Reduktasehemmer eingesetzt.

Du hast noch Deine Prostata und ich habe sie auch noch, obwohl sie schon lange nicht mehr die Leistung erbringt, die sie wohl noch trotz 80-jähriger Nutzung noch hervorzaubern würde, wenn man ihr nicht tüchtig was auf auf die Kapsel gebrannt hätte. Aber sie produziert ja immer noch PSA, wenn auch stark vermindert.

Warten wir also geduldig ab, was uns die Zukunft bringt und reisen wir hier hin und da hin, so lange uns die Füße tragen und die Frau noch mitmacht.

*"Man kann meist viel mehr tun, als man sich gemeinhin zutraut"*
(Aenne Burda)

Gruß Harald

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Helmut,
der Sinn Deines Beitrags als Stellungnahme zu meinen Ausführungen an Carmen erschließt sich mir nicht und ist wohl dem aktuellen Olympiageschehen Dabei sein ist alles zu schulden.
Ich hatte klar darauf hingewiesen, dass der GS unzureichend die Aggressivität des PCa wiedergibt, und dies mit dem Vergleich, den Du dann sinnentfremdend kommentiert hast, zwischen zwei Betroffenen mit GS 7 untermauert.
Neben dieser Klarstellung möchte ich noch darauf hinweisen, dass Deine weiteren Ausführungen keine Fakten enthalten sondern Deine Glaubensanschauung des PCa Geschehen widerspiegeln, und es deshalb für mich nichts zu kommentieren gibt.
Das Runterbügeln von GS und PSA-Wert für Prognose und Therapieentscheidung möchte ich aber so nicht stehen lassen, denn


der Gleason Scoreder PSA-Wertdas Staging 
werden seit über 30 Jahren bei der Prostatektomie erfasst und mit dieser Fülle von Daten ergibt der Prognoserechner ein gutes Bild, was statistisch zu erwarten ist. Dazu hat dann in den letzten Jahren das Ermitteln der Verdopplungszeiten stark an Bedeutung gewonnen insbesondere für die Entscheidung ob AS sinnvoll sein kann.

Eine letzte Anmerkung möchte ich noch machen, und zwar zu dem von mir angeführten Vergleichsfall. Meine Ploidie war tetraploid und die des Vergleichspartners Übergang zur aneuploiden Verteilung. Man sieht, die Dinge sind komplexer als man vermutet.
Gruß Knut

----------


## helmut.a.g.

@knut.krueger:

_"Man sieht, die Dinge sind komplexer als man vermutet."

_Genau so isses Knut....., und ich denke dies auch in meinem posting zum Ausdruck gebracht zu haben.

Folgendes habe ich aus meinem posting #49 vom 30.01.14, Thread: Ed. Friedman, kopiert:

_An dieser Stelle passt ganz gut der eingestellte Hinweis von Harald_1933 zum 50. Jubiläum des DKFZ-Heidelberg.
In dem dazu geführten Interview mit Prof. O. D. Wiestler erwähnt dieser u.a., Zitat:
_
*"Je intensiver wir menschliche Tumoren  studieren, desto deutlicher wird allerdings auch, dass es erhebliche  individuelle Unterschiede in den Entstehungswegen und in den molekularen  Veränderungsmustern bei derselben Krebsart zwischen den Patienten  gibt." Darauf baue eine individualisierte Krebsmedizin auf.*

Ein Tumorgeschehen nur auf 3 Parameter zu reduzieren,


_"der Gleason Score
__ der PSA-Wert__ das Staging"_  

 um daraus eine Therapieoption abzuleiten ist ein abenteuerliches Unterfangen.

( Siehe hierzu sämtliche bis dato geführte Diskussionsbeiträge und Erfahrungsberichte.)

Gruß Helmut

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Helmut,
diese drei Parameter waren in der Vergangenheit die Grundlage für Therapienentscheidungen und bei der Fülle der durchgeführten Prostatektomien greifen die Prognoserechner auf gutes Datenmaterial zurück und liefern somit ein aussagefähiges Gesamtbild des PCa Geschehens, und dies ergänzt um die PSA Verdopplungszeiten ist dann eine sehr gute Basis für die Therapiewahl. Bei der AS Entscheidung kann dann zur Absicherung noch die Ploidiebestimmung durchgeführt werden, die peridiploid mit Proliferationsrate < 5 % sein sollte.
Abenteuerlich finde ich dagegen Deine Diagnostikorgie, die aus Deinem Profil zu ersehen ist. Diese Vorgehensweise würde jede Volkswirtschaft der Welt überfordern.
Arrangiere Dich mit Deinem low risk PCa, messe einmal im Jahr PSA und genieße das Leben.
Gruß Knut.

----------


## helmut.a.g.

@knut.krueger:

_"Arrangiere Dich mit Deinem low risk PCa, messe einmal im Jahr PSA und genieße das Leben."


_Genau das werde ich auch tun Knut, sowie eine alljährliche PSA-Messung welche ich ohnehin schon immer zum Jahresanfang duchführte. Bis auf das DKFZ-Heidelberg bestimmte ohne mein Wissen das PSA im August`2013.
Die Proliferationsfraktion ist bei mir < 5 %, die DNA peridiploid. (Prof. A. Böcking)
Und meine "Diagnostikorgie" war ich mir schuldig und Voraussetzung, um eine AS-Stratige rechtfertigen zu können.

Gruß Helmut

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo,

Am 18.7.14 war ich zur Untersuchung bei meinem Urologen, Dr. Fleischmann, mit Blutbilderstellung. Der PSA-Wert war 0,42- zur Erinnerung: 0,41 am 18.12.12 und 0,47 am 7.1.14 -, so dass wohl eine Boden/Plateaubildung wahrscheinlich ist. Im Januar werde ich wieder den PSA-Wert bestimmen lassen, und wenn auch dieser Wert den Trend der Plateaubildung bestätigt, werde ich wieder zum jährlichen Untersuchungsrhythmus zurückkehren. Die ergänzte Grafik ist beigefügt. 



Für alle, die mit einer externen Bestrahlung als Therapie gegen ihren PCa liebäugeln, habe ich meine damaligen Überlegungen, die meiner Meinung nach auch noch heute gültig sind, nachstehend aufgelistet

1. Die Bestrahlungsdosis soll hoch sein, so hoch wie es in Abwägung Heilung zu Nebenwirkungen persönlich vertretbar ist.
2007, als ich meine Strahlentherapie absolvierte, war in Deutschland noch die 3D-Bestrahlung mit 68/69 Gy üblich. Die IMRT mit 72/73 Gy war im Kommen.
Meine Recherchen zeigten mir, dass in USA mit IMRT Bestrahlungsdosen von über 80 Gy von verschiedenen Ärzten in Studien mit Erfolg getestet wurden, was in Deutschland zur damaligen Zeit undenkbar war.
Ich stieß in meinen Recherchen auf die Universität in Loma Linda/Kalifornien, die als einzige Institution damals im großen Stil die Protonenstrahlung gegen PCa einsetzte und das noch mit einer Gesamtdosis von 82 Gy. Die Protonenstrahlung als Schwerpartikelstrahlung hat den physikalischen Effekt des Bragg-Peaks, d.h. die Energie wird punktgenau ins Zielgebiet, sprich Tumor, gebracht. Aufgrund dieser Überlegenheit- *insbesondere die hohe Gesamtdosis*- habe ich meine Bestrahlungstherapie in Loma Linda absolviert.

2. Viele PCa Betroffene haben altersbedingt auch eine gutartig vergrößerte Prostata. Meine Prostata war mit 53 ml ebenfalls zu groß. Ich führte die DHB (Dreifachhormonblockade) als vermeintliche kurative Ersatztherapie durch und während der Therapie gewann ich dann die Überzeugung, dass DHB und kurativ nicht zusammenpassen und entschied mich für eine externe Strahlentherapie, um in doppelter Hinsicht von der laufenden Hormontherapie zu profitieren.

a) Durch Studien ist belegt, dass eine parallel zur Strahlentherapie durchgeführte und darüber hinaus weitergeführte Hormontherapie bessere Ergebnisse bezüglich Rezidivfreiheit bringt als die alleinige Strahlentherapie.

b)  Durch die laufende DHB war meine Prostata auf 23 ml geschrumpft. Das Prostatavolumen hatte sich somit etwas mehr als halbiert. Dies bedeutete eine deutliche Reduzierung des Strahlungskegelquerschnitts und damit auch eine deutliche Reduzierung der Bestrahlung von gesundem Gewebe, wie ich mit der nachfolgenden kleinen mathematischen Betrachtung zeigen möchte. Zur Vereinfachung habe ich der Prostata eine Kugelform gegeben, was aber die qualitative Aussage nicht wesentlich beeinträchtigt. Das Volumen V1 vor der DHB war


_Da die Forumssoftware nicht die Formeln und Sonderzeichen in Word formatieren konnte, habe ich den obigen Text per Screenshot eingefügt!_

3. Bei höheren PSA-Werten steigt die Gefahr, dass der Tumor schon Randgebiete außerhalb der eigentlichen Prostata infiltriert hat. Was sind höhere PSA-Werte? Per Definition werden PSA-Werte ≥ 10 kritischer gesehen, da erfahrungsgemäß negative Überraschungen wie positive Schnittränder bei der Ektomie eher auftreten. Deshalb halte ich die externe Strahlentherapie für diese Fälle unter Beachtung einer Gesamtdosis ≥ 82 Gy für geeigneter als die Ektomie. Ich kenne die Argumentation der Ektomie Befürworter bei Auftreten eines Rezidivs mit Die Strahlentherapie ist ein weiterer Pfeil in unserem Köcher. Um bei dieser Bildersprache zu bleiben Es ist aber ein angebrochener Pfeil, denn nach der Ektomie werden nur noch Strahlungsdosen von 66  69 Gy eingesetzt, so dass die Erfolgsquote schon sehr eingeschränkt ist. Eine Bestrahlung als Ersttherapie mit der hypofraktionellen Bestrahlungstechnik wird mittlerweile in Loma Linda mit einer Gesamtdosis von 86/87 Gy durchgeführt, und erledigt bei entsprechender Strahlungsplanung gleich gratis das nach der Ektomie nicht auszuschließende Rezidiv mit. *Der große Vorteil ist also, dass man sich eine weitere belastende Therapie erspart.*

4. Bei meinem Arztgespräch in Loma Linda bezüglich der Strahlungsplanung führte dieser aus, anstatt des üblichen 10 % Überlappungszuschlags in meinem Fall wegen des PSA-Wertes von ~11 einen Zuschlag von 20 % zu nehmen, um auch bei ungünstiger Toleranzsummierung sicher zu stellen, dass die Prostatahülle immer mit bestrahlt wird. Dies fand sofort meine Zustimmung, da Professor Bonkhoff in seinem Gutachten ausgeführt hatte, dass der Tumor die Kapsel tangierte.
*Eine individuell abgestimmte Strahlungsplanung ist mit Voraussetzung für einen Erfolg der Strahlentherapie.*

Abschließend möchte ich noch ein paar Hinweise geben. In Deutschland bietet das PCRI in München die Protonenbestrahlung in moderner Scantechnik- Vorteil geringe Sekundäremission und sehr exakte Strahlungsplanung- an mit 82 Gy Gesamtdosis mit der hypofraktionellen Strahlungstechnik. Meine Empfehlung ist, in den Vorgesprächen eine Gesamtdosis von 86  88 Gy auszuhandeln mit dem Hinweis, dass dies in Loma Linda angeboten wird. Ich habe dies bei persönlichen Anfragen zur Protonentherapie immer wieder angeregt, aber nie einen Rücklauf zu diesem Punkt bekommen.
Und nun noch eine letzte Anmerkung, und zwar hatte Harald vor mir im selben Jahr eine IMRT in Mannheim bei Prof. Wenzel absolviert mit 76 Gy mit der hypofraktionellen Strahlungstechnik. Ein Beweis, dass es auch in Deutschland innovative Ärzte gibt, insbesondere, wenn man bedenkt, dass noch Jahre danach die 3D-Bestrahlung mit 68/69 Gy in diesem Forum als der Nabel der Welt angesehen wurde.
Winterliche Grüße aus Oberstdorf verbunden mit einem guten Rutsch ins Neue Jahr sendet/wünscht
Knut.

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Knut,

vorab Glückwunsch zum aktuellen Status. Der Mann neben Karola und dem Hund wirkt auf mich stark verjüngt. Vielleicht ist es der kurze Haarschnitt? Für das neue Jahr wünsche ich Dir und Deiner Familie weiterhin beste Gesundheit auf allen Wegen.

P.S.: Habe mal eben die Fotos von Karolas Geburtstagsfeier angeschaut. Es ist wohl Dein Sohn und Du warst der Fotograf?
*
"Der Erfolg bietet sich meist denen, die kühn handeln, nicht denen, die alles wägen und nicht wagen wollen"*
(Herodot von Halikarnassos)

Gruß Harald

----------


## LowRoad

Bei Gleason 4 Anteilen des Tumors sind Strahlendosen von 80Gy, wie sie heute fast üblich sind durchaus sinnvoll. Werden Gleason 5 Anteile diagnostiziert könnte eine weitere Erhöhung der Dosis erforderlich sein, was dann sowohl für die konventionelle, wie auch für die Protonentherapie eine nebenwirkungsreiche Behandlungen bedeutet. Bei identischer Dosis sind die Nebenwirkungen in etwa vergleichbar, egal ob IMRT oder PBRT, so zuletzt wieder mal in einer Studie von Fang und Kollegen beschrieben:




> CONCLUSIONS
> In this matched comparison of prospectively collected toxicity data on patients with PCa who received treatment with contemporary IMRT and PBT techniques and similar dose-fractionation schedules, the risks of acute and late GI/GU toxicities did not differ significantly after adjustment for confounders and predictive factors.


Diese _"case matched study"_ ist natürlich von geringer Evidenz, weshalb ich mit einigem Interesse auf den Ausgang z.B. der PARTIQOL Studie warte, die das anhand eines Phase-III Schemas aufzuklären versucht.

Wer wegen der Gleason 5 Anteile zu höheren Dosen tendiert sollte sich, meiner Meinung nach, um Kombinationstherapien, also Brachy + EBRT kümmern, denn nur damit können annähernd 100Gy Äquivalenzdosen sicher und nebenwirkungsarm eingebracht werden. Leider bekommt man immer das im Hause vorhandene Verfahren als _das Beste_ verkauft, egal ob mit Photonen oder Protonen. Muss man sich selbst ein bisschen kümmern

Die Schrumpfung der Prostata ist sicher ein schöner Nebeneffekt der begleitenden ADT, aber nicht die primäre Ursache für den belegten Synergieeffekt von Strahlen- + Hormontherapie.

----------


## Hvielemi

> Wer wegen der Gleason 5 Anteile zu höheren Dosen tendiert sollte sich, 
> meiner Meinung nach, um Kombinationstherapien, also Brachy + EBRT kümmern, 
> denn nur damit können annähernd 100Gy Äquivalenzdosen sicher und nebenwirkungsarm 
> eingebracht werden.


Man mag meine Frage als defaitistisch empfinden:

Braucht es bei Gleason-5-Anteilen überhaupt noch so hohe Strahlendosen,
angesichts der sehr hohen Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass ein nachgewiesener
GG5 schon längst metastasiert sei?

Die Bestrahlung diente in diesem Falle gerade noch der Tumormassenreduktion,
und das kann _heute_ eine simple, nebenwirkungsarme HIFU auch.

Ob so ein GS5 systemisch geworden sei, liesse sich vor dem Therapieentscheid
im besten Fall im Bild, ideal wohl im PSMA-PET, erkennen.

Im Falle von Knut, dessen Gleason-Score ja nicht bekannt ist, wurde einst mittels
PET ein Befund erhoben, der vereinbar mit lokal begrenztem Prostatakarzinom war.
In diesem Falle war die Maximierung der Strahlendosis zumindest nicht falsch, 
wie das seither gehaltene tiefe PSA-Niveau belegt.


@Knut:
Für den Januarwert wünsche ich Dir ein Ergebnis, 
das Dich künftig wieder entspannt zum Jahresrhytmus zurückkehren lässt.

Carpe diem!
Hvielemi

----------


## LowRoad

Man mag die Sinnhaftigkeit jedweder Therapieform immer in Frage stellen, denn am Ende sind wir alle tot.

Ich meine, dass Tumorlastsenkung auch in metastasierten Situationen Sinn macht, sowohl beim Gesamtüberleben, als auch bei Harnwegskomplikationen (LUTS), die sich unweigerlich bei nicht behandeltem aggressivem Prostatakrebs einstellen. Ruhe an dieser Front erscheint mir ratsam, und das erreiche ich dauerhaft nur durch RPE oder RT. Die RT hat daneben noch einen das Immunsystem stimulierenden Effekt, die Operation schwächt das Immunsystem eher

----------


## Harald_1933

> Man mag meine Frage als defaitistisch empfinden


de*fä*tis*tisch, schweizerisch auch de*fai*tis*tisch

Hallo Konrad,

Deine Einblendung ist durchaus angesichts der in Rede stehenden Gleason-Anteile angemessen. 




> Man mag die Sinnhaftigkeit jedweder Therapieform immer in Frage stellen, denn am Ende sind wir alle tot.


So knallhart, Andi, solltest Du uns das nun auch nicht wieder unterjubeln, obwohl wir mehr oder minder stark Betroffene es insgeheim alle schon ahnen.

Wir können es drehen oder wenden, egal in welche Richtung. Irgendwann und irgendwie erwischt dieser vermaleidete Schweinehund Prostatakrebs uns doch noch. Ausgenommen die mit dem Schutzengel. 

*"Die Ewigkeit dauert lange, besonders gegen Ende"
*(Woody Allen)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Harald_1933

> Im Falle von Knut, dessen Gleason-Score ja nicht bekannt ist


Auszug aus:

http://www.prostatakrebse.de/informa...K-Trilogie.pdf




> Die Brachytherapie schied wegen meines PK-Status mit Gleason 7 und beide Lappen befallen aus.


*"Tu erst das Notwendige, dann das Mögliche und plötzlich schaffst du das Unmögliche"*
(Franz von Assisi)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Hvielemi

Danke, Harald, für den Hinweis.

Sorry, Knut, ich hatte bei der Lektüre deines Profiles
wohl Tomaten oder Gurkenscheiben auf den Augen:




> Dx  16.8.2006 Pathologischer Zweitbefund Prof. Bonkhoff Gleason 4 + 3 = 7 (Bericht 16.8.06 Prof. Bonkhoff).


Mein Satz  müsste also richtig lauten:

"Im Falle von Knut, _dessen Gleason-Score-7 nicht zwingend eine Metastasierung 
bedeutet,_ wurde einst mittels PET ein Befund erhoben, der vereinbar mit lokal 
begrenztem Prostatakarzinom war.
In diesem Falle war die Maximierung der Strahlendosis zumindest nicht falsch, 
wie das seither gehaltene tiefe PSA-Niveau belegt."

Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo,
Ich möchte zu den Antworten auf meinen Beitrag über meine PSA-Entwicklung mit meinen Ausführungen zur Strahlentherapie kurz Stellung nehmen.

@ Harald
Ich bedanke mich für Deine guten Wünsche, und wie Du dann richtig erkannt hast, handelt es sich bei dem jungen Mann nicht um den gelifteten Knut sondern um meinen ältesten Sohn.

@ Low Road
Interessant fand ich Deinen Hinweis, dass bei Gleason Anteilen 5 durchaus auch mit der Strahlentherapie Erfolge/Verbesserungen erzielt werden können.




> Die Schrumpfung der Prostata ist sicher ein schöner Nebeneffekt der begleitenden ADT, aber nicht die primäre Ursache für den belegten Synergieeffekt von Strahlen- + Hormontherapie.


Mich interessiert, ob es Erkenntnisse über die primären Ursachen des Synergieeffektes gibt. Als ich meine Entscheidung für die Strahlentherapie traf, gab es nämlich die Aussage von Prof. Böcking, dass eine Hormontherapie parallel zur Strahlentherapie kontraproduktiv wäre. Die genaue Begründung habe ich vergessen. Aber vielleicht kann ja Harald als Meister der Recherche dies noch wieder herausfinden, da es auch im Forum angesprochen wurde. Ich war damals verunsichert, habe dann aber der Aussage von Dr. Strum und den paar Studienergebnissen, die ich gefunden hatte, mehr vertraut. Aus nostalgischen Gründen interessiert mich nun, ob es inzwischen Erklärungen für diese Synergie gibt.

@ Konrad/Hvielemi




> Für den Januarwert wünsche ich Dir ein Ergebnis,
> das Dich künftig wieder entspannt zum Jahresrhythmus zurückkehren lässt.


Ich bin eigentlich immer entspannt, wenn ich zum Urologen gehe. Der diesmalige kürzere Rhythmus ist eine rein logische Konsequenz aufgrund des vorletzten Messergebnisses. Selbstverständlich freue ich mich über niedrige PSA-Werte, die den Trend des bisherigen kurativen Erfolges bestätigen. Aber ich bin mir bewusst, dass dies ein vorübergehendes? Geschenk ist, für das ich dankbar bin.

Einen guten Rutsch in das Neue Jahr wünscht allen Forumsmitgliedern
Knut.

----------


## LowRoad

*Knut,*
wenn etwas funktioniert, oder auch nicht, finden sich hinterher immer Leute, die genau wissen weshalb es so sein muss. Ich will da nicht spekulieren, denn ich denke es besteht ein komplexer Zusammenhang von biologisch- genetischen Modulationen in Zusammenwirken mit einem hochreguliertem Immunsystem durch die begleitende ADT. Tom Pickels schreibt einfach: 

*Something special is going on*
 
Dir auch ein gutes Neues Jahr 2015!

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Forum,

ich wünsche mir, dass alle aktiven Forumsbenutzer und die vielen stillen Mitleser friedlich in das neue Jahr hineinschlüpfen konnten. Das von Knut eingeflossene Wort Recherchen im Zusammenhang mit der Frage, ob eine Hormonblockade parallel mit einer Radiatio kontraproduktiv sei, hat mich vorhin inspiriert. Es ist zunächst einmal unser leider aus welchen Gründen auch immer nicht mehr aktiver Daniel Schmidt, der sich in folgenden Links äußert: 

http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/ar...hp/t-6365.html

http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...mkeit-einer-RT

Inzwischen habe ich aber Professor Böcking, dem ich beim Magdeburger Symposium am 16. Januar 2015 begegnen werde, per E-Mail um eine Stellungnahme gebeten, die sich möglicherweise in irgend einer Form in den Weiten des Forumsarchives schon eingenistet haben könnte. Vielleicht in dem Thread, in dem Prof. Böcking unzählige Fragen, nach meiner Erinnerung im Jahre 2008, nach Rückkehr von der Aktion Lütjensee beantwortet hat. 

*"Zwei Dinge sind zu unserer Arbeit nötig: Unermüdliche Ausdauer und die Bereitschaft, etwas, in das man viel Zeit und Arbeit gesteckt hat, wieder wegzuwerfen"*
(Albert Einstein)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Harald_1933

Ergänzung:

Auszug aus *diesem* Thread:




> So erklärt z.B. Prof. Böcking wörtlich:
> "Man sollte keinesfalls parallel zur Strahlentherapie eine hormonelle durchführen. Dies ist dadurch zu erklären, dass die antihormonellen Therapie die Zellteilungsrate senkt, welche die Tumorzellen aber benötigen, um überhaupt auf die Bestrahlung reagieren zu können. Man schaltet also durch die parallele HB die Strahlenwirkung praktisch aus".


*"Das Leben ist wie eine Schachtel Pralinen, man weiß nie, was man bekommt"*
(Forrest Gump)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Harald_1933

*Bestätigung

*eben hat mir Professor Böcking aus dem wohl verdienten Winterurlaub in den verschneiten Schweizer Bergen diesen E-Mail-Text zukommen lassen:

*"Ich freue mich, Sie bald in Magdeburg wiederzusehen.*

*Eine Hormontherapie ist vor einer Strahlentherapie eines Prostatakarzinoms sinnvoll, um das Volumen des Organs zu verkleinern. Damit kann die eingestrahlte Dosis pro Volumeneinheit größer ausfallen.*

*Eine Hormontherapie während der Bestrahlung halte ich für kontraproduktiv, weil sie die Teilungsfrequenz der Tumorzellen herabsetzt. Dies ist aber nicht sinnvoll, denn nur diejenigen Tumorzellen, die sich teilen, werden von der Strahlung tödlich getroffen. Die von einer Zelle erhaltene Strahlung wirkt sich erst dann auf sie tödlich aus, wenn die getroffene Zelle sich wieder teilt. Damit bewirkt eine Hormontherapie während der Bestrahlung, dass weniger Tumorzellen von ihr getroffen werden als ohne Hormontherapie.*

*Ist das verständlich?"

*Ich würde meinen, dass das durchaus verständlich ist. 

*"Toleranz ist das unbehagliche Gefühl, der andere könnte am Ende doch recht haben"*
(Robert Frost)

Gruß Harald

----------


## LowRoad

Wie befremdlich! Sollten die weltweit formulierten Leitlinien und alle Strahlentherapeuten falsch liegen? Ich will es nicht glauben, dass dies so ist, und Prof. Böcking, der keine entsprechende Ausbildung hat und auch nie als Strahlentherapeut praktiziert hat, alleine richtig liegt.

Sollte alleine die Tumormassereduktion, verbunden mit einem reduzierten Zielvolumen, für die synergistische Wirkung einer begleitenden ADT verantwortlich sein, wäre eine neoadjuvante  gegenüber einer begleitend/adjuvanten RT vorteilhafter. Dem ist aber nicht so! Die Dauer ist entscheidend. Vor- oder nachlaufend ist egal. Aktuell wird die ADT etwa 3 Monate vorlaufend und 3-24 Monate begleitend/adjuvant durchgeführt. Dies führt zu den besten Ergebnissen beim Gesamtüberleben, was ja das eigentliche Bewertungskriterium sein sollte.

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo,
Danke Harald für Deine Recherche und Aktivitäten, die meine Frage beantwortet haben. In meiner Schlussfolgerung schließe ich mich aber Ludwig an, der in dem von Dir recherchierten Thread
http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...0628#post50628
bereits am 8.7.2010 zu diesem Ergebnis kam




> Bei einer PSA-Verdoppelungszeit von z.B. einem Jahr hat man bei einer 6-wöchigen Bestrahlungsdauer oder gar bei 3 mal HDR-Brachy Boost-Bestrahlungen garantiert nicht alle Zellen nur im Teilungsstadium vorgefunden.
> Damit wäre eine Bestrahlung nie kurativ und den Boost könnte man sich sparen.


Ich möchte sogar einen Schritt weitergehen, und zwar ist es meine Meinung, dass der Ansatz von Prof. Böcking zwar theoretisch richtig sein mag (ist), aber durch andere effektivere Faktoren eliminiert wird. Daniel Schmitt (Strahlentherapeut) hat immer wieder Studien angeführt, die den Erfolg der Kombination Strahlen/Hormontherapie aufzeigten und bei ausgedehnten Tumoren war eine zweijährige Hormontherapie noch erfolgreicher als nur eine einjährige. Deshalb hat er für diese Fälle neben der Strahlentherapie eine dreijährige Hormontherapie empfohlen. Meine Hypothese ist, dass die Hormontherapie den durch die Strahlung geschädigten PK-Zellen den Rest gibt, d.h. in die Apoptose führt bzw. die Regenerierung von der Beschädigung verhindert und so die Zellteilung unterbindet. Letzteres wäre eine Erklärung, warum eine zweijährige Hormontherapie bessere, sprich Rezidiv freiere, Ergebnisse bringt, da die entarteten, vorgeschädigten PK-Zellen Ihren natürlichen Lebenszyklus ohne Teilung beendet haben.
Wie gesagt, ist dies ein Erklärungsversuch. Entscheidend ist, dass Studien die Überlegenheit der Kombination von externer Strahlen- und Hormontherapie bestätigen!
Die nachfolgende Aussage von Prof. Böcking über den Vorteil der Prostataschrumpfung für den externen Strahlungsprozess ist nicht korrekt,




> Eine Hormontherapie ist vor einer Strahlentherapie eines Prostatakarzinoms sinnvoll, um das Volumen des Organs zu verkleinern.* Damit kann die eingestrahlte Dosis pro Volumeneinheit größer ausfallen.*


denn den heutigen Strahlungsquellen ist es egal, wie groß das Prostatavolumen ist. Die Dosis ist fast beliebig erhöhbar und wird durch andere Überlegungen bewusst begrenzt. Der Vorteil der kleineren Prostata ist, dass weniger gesundes Gewebe bestrahlt wird und damit eventuelle Nebenwirkungen oder die Entstehung von Sekundärtumoren reduziert werden. Der weitere Vorteil ist, dass bei Scantechnik und IMRT die Bestrahlungszeit pro Sitzung kürzer ist.

An Neujahr machen meine Frau und ich traditionell eine größere Wanderung. Und in diesem Jahr hatten wir in Oberstdorf das Glück bei strahlend blauem Himmel in einer fantastischen Winterlandschaft wandern zu können, und wahrscheinlich war das schon der schönste Tag der diesjährigen Wintersaison.
Mit nachstehenden Fotos grüße ich alle Forumsteilnehmer.








*Es sollte für jeden ein Wunsch dabei sein und meine Empfehlung ist, nach allen vieren zu greifen.
Knut.*

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Diskutanten,

in Magdeburg werde ich auch Professor Wenz treffen, in dessen Klinikum erstmals die IGRT durchgeführt wurde. Ich hoffe klärende Antworten auf das hier in Rede stehende Thema, inwieweit eine begleitende HB während einer Radiatio kontraproduktiv wäre resp. sein soll, zu bekommen. Prof. Wenz hatte mir damals, also im Jahre 2007 in Anbetracht eines GS-7a von einer parallel laufenden Hormonblockade abgeraten.

Vorab bitte ich, *diesem* Link zu folgen.

Immerhin schon mal das:




> Die vorgeschaltete Hormontherapie verkleinert die Prostatagröße um ca. 30-50%, somit auch das bestrahlte Volumen, und steigert die Effektivität der Strahlentherapie.


Aber bitte auch mal - *hier* - lesen.




> Patienten mit einem Tumor mit niedrigem Risiko sollen mit mindestens 70-72Gy perkutan bestrahlt werden. *Sie haben keinen Überlebensvorteil durch eine neoadjuvante (vorher beginnende) oder adjuvante (später beginnende) Hormontherapie.* Patienten mit einem Tumor mit mittlerem Risiko sollten dagegen eine höhere Strahlendosis und/oder eine zusätzliche Hormontherapie erhalten. Bei ihnen kann eine neoadjuvante und/oder adjuvante Hormontherapie angewendet werden, die höchstens als Kurzzeittherapie erfolgen sollte (3 Monate vor Beginn der Bestrahlung plus 3 Monate begleitend). Bei Patienten mit einem Tumor mit hohem Risiko soll zusätzlich zur Bestrahlung eine neoadjuvante oder adjuvante Hormontherapie für mindestens 2, besser 3 Jahre durchgeführt werden, was das Überleben verlängert; eine Strahlendosis von mehr als 70-72Gy mit Hormontherapie verlängert das Überleben ohne Wiederanstieg des PSA-Werts.


Da kommen wir wohl schon näher an den Grund für die teilweise abweichenden Aussagen zum Thema heran.

*"Die Henne ist das klügste Geschöpf im Tierreich. Sie gackert erst, nachdem das Ei gelegt ist"*
(Abraham Lincoln)

Gruß Harald

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Harald,
Mit Deinen beiden Links bestätigst Du die Einschätzung von LR und mir. Prof. Wenz wird dies auch bestätigen und wenn wider Erwarten nicht, dann ist es ein entscheidender Grund mehr, um das Klinikum Mannheim einen noch größeren Bogen zu machen.
Gruß Knut.

----------


## Harald_1933

> Hallo Harald Mit Deinen beiden Links bestätigst Du die Einschätzung von LR und mir.


Hallo Knut,

LowRoad hält sich meist an das, was hieb-und stichfest und dazu meist im englischen Sprachraum publiziert wird oder wurde. Warum auch nicht? Wenn so viele Studien das bestätigt haben, kann man sich doch dem nur anschließen. Aber man sollte auch die unterschiedlichen Voraussetzungen bei solchen Studien im Auge behalten. Man sollte z.B. berücksichtigen, dass Ludwigs Aussage nicht die Dir und mir zuteil gewordene Bestrahlung betrifft:




> Bei einer PSA-Verdoppelungszeit von z.B. einem Jahr hat man bei einer 6-wöchigen Bestrahlungsdauer oder gar bei 3 mal HDR-Brachy Boost Betrahlungen garantiert nicht alle Zellen nur im Teilungsstadium vorgefunden. Damit wäre eine Bestrahlung nie kurativ und den Boost könnte man sich sparen.


Wenn auch der nicht mehr aktive Daniel Schmidt in etlichen Beiträgen davon ausging, dass eine Radiatio mit begleitender HB die bessere Therapie ist, hat er auch das verlauten lassen: 




> Die Strahlungssensibilität ist jedoch nur in einem bestimmten Stadium ihres Teilungszyklus gegeben. 
> Eins ist sicher: Durch eine parallel laufende antihormonelle Behandlung verliert man jede Information dazu, ob die Strahlentherapie was getroffen hat oder nicht, denn der PSA geht auf jeden runter durch die antihormonelle Behandlung.
> Es läuft aktuell in Grossbritannien eine Studie zu dieser Fragestellung, namens RADICALS. Ergebnisse werden in ca. 10 Jahren erwartet. 
> Der Strahlentherapeut.


Aber eigentlich hat doch der folgende von mir schon weiter oben eingestellte Text zum Ausdruck gebracht, unter welchen Malignitätsbedingungen was zum Vorteil gereicht:




> Patienten mit einem Tumor mit niedrigem Risiko sollen mit mindestens 70-72Gy perkutan bestrahlt werden. Sie haben keinen Überlebensvorteil durch eine neoadjuvante (vorher beginnende) oder adjuvante (später beginnende) Hormontherapie. Patienten mit einem Tumor mit mittlerem Risiko sollten dagegen eine höhere Strahlendosis und/oder eine zusätzliche Hormontherapie erhalten. Bei ihnen kann eine neoadjuvante und/oder adjuvante Hormontherapie angewendet werden, die höchstens als Kurzzeittherapie erfolgen sollte (3 Monate vor Beginn der Bestrahlung plus 3 Monate begleitend). Bei Patienten mit einem Tumor mit hohem Risiko soll zusätzlich zur Bestrahlung eine neoadjuvante oder adjuvante Hormontherapie für mindestens 2, besser 3 Jahre durchgeführt werden, was das Überleben verlängert; eine Strahlendosis von mehr als 70-72Gy mit Hormontherapie verlängert das Überleben ohne Wiederanstieg des PSA-Werts.


Inzwischen habe ich Professor Wenz per E-Mail um eine aktuelle Aussage zu den so unterschiedlichen Feststellungen resp. Verlautbarungen gebeten. 

*"Was uns vorher nicht einfällt, können wir hinterher nicht vergessen"*
(Fred Ammon)

Gruß Harald

----------


## hartmuth

Hallo Knut, Harald und Andi,

danke für eure Beiträge zum Thema, das mich auch schon immer bewegt hatte. Es gibt m. E. eine starke Rationale dafür, die Sache so zu erklären, wie ich es hier sehr schematisch skizziert habe:

Die bestrahlte Zelle stirbt ab, wenn sie sich zu teilen versucht bzw. teilt. Dafür muß die DNA ausreichend geschädigt sein. Jede Zelle ist bestrebt Schädigungen ihrer DNA unmittelbar zu reparieren. Sie hat dazu Zeit bis zu ihrer Teilung. Wir wissen, dass PK-Zellen sich langsam teilen und der Erfolg einer Bestrahlung deshalb erst nach vielen Monaten beurteilt werden kann. Zellteilungen finden permanent statt. Aber  es ist für den Bestrahlungserfolg unerheblich, ob in einem bestimmten Zeitintervall viele oder wenige Zellteilungen stattfinden, ob sich die Zelle früher oder später teilt. Gleich gar nicht ist der Erfolg davon abhängig, ob sie sich während er Bestrahlung teilt oder nicht. Wäre dem so, könnten wir einpacken, das sieht Ludwig völlig richtig. Und deshalb liegt Böcking auch falsch.
Nicht die Dauer von der letzten Zellteilung bis zur nächsten, also nicht die Teilungsfrequenz ist entscheidend, sondern entscheidend ist die Reparaturfähigkeit bzw. unfähigkeit der Zelle. Kann die in ihrer DNA geschädigte Zelle sich selbst reparieren bevor die nächste Teilung ansteht oder nicht. Nicht immer werden alle bestrahlten Zellen derart geschädigt, dass sie irreparabel wären. Selbst zwischen den Bestrahlungssitzungen sind die Reparaturaktivitäten der Zellen voll im Gange.
Und hier setzt offensichtlich die ADT mit ihrer Wirkung an. Unter Androgenentzug scheinen die Zellen weniger in der Lage sich selbst zu reparieren. Ohne ADT würden nur teilweise geschädigte Zellen sich selbst reparieren und so dem Tod entgehen. Mit ADT wären weniger Zellen in der Lage zur Selbstreparatur und umso mehr sterben bei der Teilung ab. Dies würde den Erfolg einer begleitenden ADT erklären.

2013 wurden zwei Studien veröffentlicht, die oben erklärten Zusammenhang plausibel erscheinen lassen. In der Hervorhebung der Bedeutung der AR-abhängigen DNA-Reparatur habe ich mich überwiegend auf sie gestützt. Die Artikel sind höchst lesenswert und lehrreich, tangieren sie doch zusätzlich weitere interessante Fragestellungen.

Polkinghorn et al., Androgen Rezeptor Signaling Regulates DNA Repair in Prostate Cancers, 2013 
J.F. Goodwin et al., A HormoneDNA Repair Circuit Governs the Response to Genotoxic Insult , 2013 
Siehe auch:  
Jiri Bartek et al., Androgen Receptor Signaling Fuels DNA Repair and Radioresistance in Prostate Cancer , AACR 2013

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Hartmut,

im letzten von Dir verlinkten Artikel heißt es auch:

"A combination of androgen deprivation therapy (ADT) with radiotherapy currently represents a standard-of-care approach for treatment of prostate cancer, particularly for patients with high-risk disease."

Es ist wohl tatsächlich davon auszugehen, dass bei geringer Malignität dem Patienten eine Kombination keinen nennenswerten Vorteil bringt, aber die Nebenwirkungen einer Hormonblockade zu ertragen wären.

*"Wer ist glücklich? Wer Gesundheit, Zufriedenheit und Bildung in sich vereinigt"
*(Thales von Milet)

Gruß Harald

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Harald,
Ludwigs Beispiel ist für die Aussage von Prof. Böcking noch relativ günstig. Du hast meine Behandlung angeführt. Ich hatte 42 Bestrahlungen, und bei der Behandlungswoche mit 5 Arbeitstagen sind dies 8 ½ Wochen. Die Verdopplungszeit meines PKs war ~2 Jahre = 104 Wochen. Dies Verhältnis von 8 ½ Wochen Therapiezeit zu 104 Wochen Zellteilungszeit zeigt, dass wohl nur ein geringer Teil meiner PK-Zellen während ihrer Teilung bestrahlt wurden. Und doch hat die Behandlung funktioniert, obwohl ich noch zusätzlich die Missetat einer kombinierten Hormonbehandlung gemacht habe.
Weiter ist die Studienlage über die Wirksamkeit zu Gunsten der kombinierten Strahlungs/Hormontherapie eindeutig, so dass das theoretische Modell der Strahlungswirksamkeit auf Tumorzellen wohl etwas in die Jahre gekommen ist und dringend eines Updates bedarf.
Zu den weiteren von Dir angeführten Entlastungspunkten nehme ich nachfolgend Vollständigkeit halber Stellung

Zitat Daniel Schmitt
Aus meinen vielen Streitdiskussionen mit Herrn Schmitt kann ich eindeutig ableiten, dass hier nicht die Prostata-Erstbestrahlung sondern unbekanntes Terrain wie Lymphknoten, Rezidiv usw. gemeint ist.Zitat Harald




> Patienten mit einem Tumor mit niedrigem Risiko sollen mit mindestens 70-72Gy perkutan bestrahlt werden. Sie haben keinen Überlebensvorteil durch eine neoadjuvante (vorher beginnende) oder adjuvante (später beginnende) Hormontherapie. Patienten mit einem Tumor mit mittlerem Risiko sollten dagegen eine höhere Strahlendosis und/oder eine zusätzliche Hormontherapie erhalten. Bei ihnen kann eine neoadjuvante und/oder adjuvante Hormontherapie angewendet werden, die höchstens als Kurzzeittherapie erfolgen sollte (3 Monate vor Beginn der Bestrahlung plus 3 Monate begleitend). Bei Patienten mit einem Tumor mit hohem Risiko soll zusätzlich zur Bestrahlung eine neoadjuvante oder adjuvante Hormontherapie für mindestens 2, besser 3 Jahre durchgeführt werden, was das Überleben verlängert; eine Strahlendosis von mehr als 70-72Gy mit Hormontherapie verlängert das Überleben ohne Wiederanstieg des PSA-Werts.


Es geht nicht darum, in welchen PCa-Stadien die Kombitherapie sinnvoll ist, sondern um Prof. Böckings ohne Wenn und Aber gemachte Aussage *Eine Hormontherapie während der Bestrahlung halte ich für kontraproduktiv, weil sie die Teilungsfrequenz der Tumorzellen herabsetzt. Dies ist aber nicht sinnvoll, denn nur diejenigen Tumorzellen, die sich teilen, werden von der Strahlung tödlich getroffen. Die von einer Zelle erhaltene Strahlung wirkt sich erst dann auf sie tödlich aus, wenn die getroffene Zelle sich wieder teilt. Damit bewirkt eine Hormontherapie während der Bestrahlung, dass weniger Tumorzellen von ihr getroffen werden als ohne Hormontherapie.*  

Gruß Knut.

P.S. Erst beim Eistellen meines Beitrages habe ich Hartmuts Stellungnahme gesehen. Ich bedanke mich für Deine Ausführungen, die meine Hypothese bestätigen, sowie für die von Dir gefundenen wissenschaftlichen Beiträge zu diesem Thema, die ich später mir ansehen werde.

----------


## Harald_1933

*Eingegangene Stellungnahme*

Gestern war in Mannheim Feiertag, nämlich Heilige Drei Könige. Dennoch hat mir Professor Wenz kurz vor Mitternacht nach Rückkehr aus dem nur kurzen Urlaub die nachfolgenden Hinweise zur Verfügung gestellt:

"Lieber Herr....

vielen Dank für die Anfrage. Wie so oft in der Medizin gibt es keine Einzelaussage, die für alle Patienten und für alle klinischen Situationen zutrifft.
Biologisch gibt es sowohl positive wie auf negative Interaktionen von Bestrahlung und Hormonblockade.

In vielen Situation wird die RT und HB kombiniert, da durch die HB bereits eine Apoptose von Tumorzellen erreicht werden kann und daher weniger Zellen übrig bleiben, die von der RT abgetötet werden müssen. Diese Situation findet man häufig bei der primären Bestrahlung lokal fortgeschrittener Tumoren oder in der metastasierten Situation.

Die HB kann die Wirkung der RT "maskieren". Speziell in der postoperativen Situation bei PSA Rezidiv wird gerne die RT alleinig durchgeführt, um die lokale Wirkung (PSA Abfall) von einem systemischem Progress (weiterer PSA Anstieg) trennen zu können.

"Die HB stoppt Zellen im Zellzyklus und macht sie daher strahlenresistent". Das stimmt so nicht ganz, denn der Schaden in der DNA der Zellen wird durch die Bestrahlung gesetzt, unabhängig davon, ob sich die Zelle teilt oder nicht. Das Absterben der Zelle erfolgt dann allerdings tatsächlich (überwiegend) wenn die Zelle in die Teilung gehen möchte. D.h. eine Zelle die im Zellzyklus durch die HB verlangsamt ist bleibt lange vital (ist aber natürlich ungefährlich, da sie sich nicht teilen kann) und stirbt eben erst verzögert (teilweise nach Monaten) ab, wenn die Teilung erfolgt.

Ich hoffe, dies hilft Ihnen weiter.

Gruß, Wenz 

Prof. Dr. Frederik Wenz 
Universitätsmedizin Mannheim 
Ärztlicher Direktor 
Klinikdirektor - Klinik für Strahlentherapie und Radioonkologie"

Ich meine, dass hiermit das zum Ausdruck kommt, wie es in der Tat nun mal so oder auch mal so laufen kann. In der Tat ist damit die Aussage von Professor Böcking nicht mehr ganz aufrechtzuerhalten, denn der Schaden in der DNA der Zellen wird durch die Bestrahlung gesetzt, unabhängig davon, ob sich die Zelle teilt oder nicht. Das Absterben der Zelle erfolgt dann allerdings tatsächlich (überwiegend) wenn die Zelle in die Teilung gehen möchte.

*"Das Gleiche lässt uns in Ruhe, aber der Widerspruch ist es, der uns produktiv macht"*
(Johann Wolfgang von Goethe)

Gruß Harald

----------


## hartmuth

Hallo Harald,
Danke für deine Bemühungen um Stellungsnahmen unserer Professoren.

Ich meine, Prof. Böcking hat insofern recht, als ohne HB während der Bestrahlung oder wenigstens zeitnah sich mehr Zellen in der Teilung befinden und somit eine schnellere Abtötung durch die RT bewirkt wird. Dieser Vorteil einer ADT-Unterlassung steht dem Vorteil einer zusätzlichen ADT gegenüber, neben der Erzeugung von Apoptose aufgrund eigener Wirkung auch die DDR (DNA Damage Repair) zu unterdrücken, ein wie mir scheint ganz wesentlicher Punkt, auf den Prof. Wenz nicht eingeht. Er erklärt die Wirkungen von RT plus ADT nur als additive, eben nicht synergetische. Aber Letzteres ist  ja gerade das Spannende.

Es liegt auf der Hand, dass bei oben formulierten Annahmen eine zusätzliche ADT Gefahr läuft im Saldo keinen Vorteil zu bringen, wenn die ADT ihre Wirkung nicht ausreichend entfalten kann, und zwar in der Unterdrückung v.a. der DDR. Die von mir angeführten Studien arbeiten in ihren Versuchen mit den neuesten Antiandrogenen, AR-509 und Enzalutamid, die in der AR-Blockierung weitaus größere Wirkung haben als jene Medikamente, die in in den Bolla-Studien, den RTOG 8531 und 8610, bei dAmico oder anderen zur Anwendung kamen.
Ich behaupte mal keck: Mit Zytiga, Enzalutamid oder AR-509 plus ADT wären die Ergebnisse von RT plus ADT noch besser als mit der traditionellen ADT, weil diese effektiver im Zellinnern wirken und die Aktivierung der Repair-Gene besser unterdrücken können.
Dennoch sei angemerkt, dass es sicherlich noch weitere Wirkmechanismen gibt, die im Gesamtgeschehen eine Rolle spielen wie z.B. Tumorhypoxien. Letztendlich stellt sich auch die Frage, in welchem Umfang DDR überhaupt deine RT konterkarriert.

----------


## silver dollar

Moin Knut,
kurz zu Deinem kecken Einwurf zu second line Präparaten wie Zytiga und Xtandi und RT. Dazu sind derzeit in US Diskussionen im Gange neben den bekannten Studien erst das eine dann das andere und wenn ja welches zuerst oder beide zusammen auch die Thematik RT mit second line Präparaten wegen möglicher Studien zu untersuchen. Bei uns hier steht derzeit leider keine derartige Studie an und da lt. Zulassung erst mal Kastrationsresistenz vorliegen muss wird das mit RT zusammen schwierig. Hoffen wir mal, dass sich da wenigstens in US was bewegt in Stanford oder im MSKCC.

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Günther,
Es freut mich, dass Du mich immer noch so gut in Erinnerung hast, aber in Deiner Antwort meinst Du sicherlich Hartmut. Die Verwechslung ist verständlich, da Hartmut und ich oft gleich/ähnlich argumentieren, manchmal auch kontrovers aber das relativ selten.
Gruß nach Tornesch
Knut

----------


## silver dollar

Hallo Knut,
Asche auf mein ... hab ich doch tatsächlich verwechselt. Denke trotzdem dass das Thema da zu untersuchen empfehlenswert ist.
"All the best" für 2015

----------


## LowRoad

> ...Die bestrahlte Zelle stirbt ab, wenn sie sich zu teilen versucht bzw. teilt. Dafür muß die DNA ausreichend geschädigt sein...


*Hallo Hartmut,*
vielen Dank für deine Stellungnahme und Würdigung des Polkinghorn Reviews, welches im Jan 2014 durch die Medien ging, zeigen sie doch ein sehr viel differenzierteres Bild der interzellulären Reparaturvorgänge, wie das hier im Forum manchmal dargelegt wird.

Du schreibst: _Die bestrahlte Zelle stirbt ab, wenn sie sich zu teilen versucht bzw. teilt. Dafür muß die DNA ausreichend geschädigt sein_. Muss das wirklich so sein? Polkinghorn und Kollegen haben keinen Unterschied im Zellzyklus bei unbehandelten und mit einem AR Antagonisten (ARN-509) gefunden. Der Zellzyklus erscheint nur verlangsamt. Ich bin bisher auch immer davon ausgegangen, dass DNA Brüche auch ohne Teilungszyklus repariert oder ggf. in die Apoptose geleitet werden. DNA Quervernetzungen, die beispielsweise durch geeignete Chemotherapien erzeugt werden können, bedingen natürlich ein Teilungszyklus um in die Apoptose zu gelangen (Replication Stress). Für diese therapeutischen Ansätze wäre eine begleitende ADT wohl kontraproduktiv.

DAmico und Kollegen haben in [1] untersucht, ob eine ADT2 gegenüber einer ADT1 begleitend zur RT vorteilhaft wäre. Wie kaum anders zu erwarten haben die ADT2 Patienten ein besseres krankheitsspezifisches Überleben (PCSM, adjusted hazard ratio [AHR], 0.18).

Zsuzsanna Tabi und Kollegen beschreibt in [2]: _Most importantly, antitumor CD4+ and CD8+ T cell responses were detectable after, but not before or during RT_.  Nun ist bekannt, dass die ADT das Immunsystem verstärkt [45, 46], was auch ein gedanklicher Ansatz für die erkennbare Synergie von ADT+RT sein könnte. 

Dann gibt es da noch einen spannenden Effekt, Dr. Kwon beschreibt ihn in einem Review zu oligometastatischer Erkrankung folgendermassen:
_There is a phenomenon called the abscopal effect[3]. The abscopal effect is when radiation therapists shoot at one metastatic lesion and other lesions regress. Somehow, you trigger a response by hitting one, which then sets off an immune cascade that goes after the other areas_
*
Fazit:*
Das Immunsystem ist ein mächtiger Verbündeter, wenn es den funktioniert.

-------------------------------------------------
*[1]:* DAmico; Total androgen blockade versus a luteinizing hormone-releasing hormone agonist alone in men with high-risk prostate cancer treated with radiotherapy
*[2]:* Zsuzsanna Tabi; Resistance of CD45RA- T Cells to Apoptosis and Functional Impairment, and Activation of Tumor-Antigen Specific T Cells during Radiation Therapy of Prostate Cancer
*[3]:* Bonggoo Park; The Effect of Radiation on the Immune Response to Cancers; Int. J. Mol. Sci. 2014, 15, 927-943
*[45]:* Androgen ablation mitigates tolerance to a prostate/prostate cancer-restricted antigen
*[46]:* Impact of androgen-deprivation therapy on the immune system: implications for combination therapy of prostate cancer.

----------


## hartmuth

Hallo Andi,
danke für deine Ausführungen. ich hatte geschrieben:



> Die bestrahlte Zelle stirbt ab, wenn sie sich zu teilen versucht bzw. teilt. Dafür muß die DNA ausreichend geschädigt sein...


Ja, das ist in der Tat nur ein Weg des Zelltodes, worauf ich fokussiert habe. Neben dem Absterben beim Versuch der Teilung gibt es auch den programmierten Zelltod, die Selbstzerstörung, wenn die Zelle massivst geschädigt ist und der Stoffwechsel versagt. Die Zelle stirbt ab und wird sofort entsorgt.
Du schreibst u.a.:



> DNA Quervernetzungen, die beispielsweise durch geeignete Chemotherapien erzeugt werden können, bedingen natürlich ein Teilungszyklus um in die Apoptose zu gelangen (Replication Stress). Für diese therapeutischen Ansätze wäre eine begleitende ADT wohl kontraproduktiv.


Es sind ja immer sogar eher mehr als zwei Tendenzen, die teils verstärkend, teils gegenläufig wirken. Bei unserem Thema auf der einen Seite die DDR, soweit die Art der Schädigung überhaupt eine Reparatur erlaubt, und dort die u.U. kontraproduktive verlangsamte Teilung unter Einwirkung von ADT. Chemotherapeutika wirken ja unterschiedlich um den  Zelltod zu erwirken. Bei Mitosehemmern wie den Taxanen ist im Hinblick auf synergetische Effekte wohl unerheblich, ob mit oder ohne ADT, da die Zellteilung irreparabel blockiert wird. Allerdings evtl. nur, soweit die volle Wirkung erreicht wurde. Bei DNA-Quervernetzungen, die z.B. durch Carboplatin bewirkt werden, hängt es halt davon ab, ob hier DDR-Prozesse überhaupt noch greifen oder nicht. Wohl eher nicht, aber vielleicht auch hier doch bis zu einem bestimmten Grad unvollständiger Wirkung. Ist die Wikung vollständig und kann die Zelle sich nicht replizieren ist es eigentlich egal, wann sie sich teilen würde und ADT wäre unter diesem Gesichtspunkt nicht kontraproduktiv.
Es ist dies alles ziemlich spekulativ soweit nicht klar ist, welche Potenz ein DNA-Reparaturmechanismus überhaupt hat. Wo sind die Grenzen? Unterschätzen sollte man diesen nicht.

Dass nach der RT einige T-Zellen sich heraufreguliert zeigen, war mir neu und ist hochinteressant. Zusammen mit der tendentiellen Immunverstärkung der ADT natürlich auch ein Erklärungsansatz für die Synergieeffekte. Der von Dr. Kowon beschriebene Effekt ist verbüffend, nimmt man doch an, dass ein Immunboost doch sehr intensiv sein sollte, um kanzeröse Zellen zu beeindrucken.



> Das Immunsystem ist ein mächtiger Verbündeter, wenn es denn funktioniert.


Sehe ich auch so. Umso schlimmer, dass es dem Sipuleucel-T offensichtlich an den Kragen gehen und es auf kaltem Wege aus dem Markt genommen werden soll. In England wurde der Anfang bereits gemacht und das IQWIG-Gutachten vom 23.12.2014, wonach ein Zusatznutzen von Provenge nicht gegeben sein soll, soll wohl das Terrain bereiten. Leider  bislang kein Widerstand, nicht bei der Ärzteschaft und nicht bei den Patientenvertretern...

PS: Ziemlich unpassend, dass nun diese Thematik im thread von Knut abgehandelt wird. Knut, sorry.

----------


## LowRoad

*Hartmut,*
Der große Allen hat im Infolink ein ganz passendes Review gepostet  du hast es wahrscheinlich auch schon gesehen. Gefördert vom NCI, NIH und anderen auch privaten Stiftungen, hat eine Forschergemeinde untersucht, was bei Brust-, Lungen- und Prostatakrebszellen passiert, wenn man sie mit einer sub-letalen Strahlendosis behandelt. Interessant, weil wir eigentlich immer davon ausgehen müssen, dass bei Strahlentherapie ein paar Zellen überleben werden. Die Forscher konnten nun nachweisen, dass diese Zellen, wenn sie sich von der Bestrahlung erholt hatten, empfänglicher für eine Immunreaktion durch cytotoxic T lymphocytes (CTLs) waren. Die Zusammenhänge sind, wie so oft, kompliziert[1].

Grundsätzlich stehe ich diesem Immunansatz als begleitend zur RT eher etwas skeptisch gegenüber, da die Studienlage beim Prostatakrebs diesbezüglich noch nicht überzeugend ist. Ein Überblick dazu in [3].

Die Apoptose, initiiert durch DNA-Damage-Repairversuche und/oder Replication-Stress, sind eine davon unabhängige Geschichte, und werden vorwiegend durch den P53 Komplex realisiert[2]:



------------------------------------------------------------------ 
*[1]:* Gameiro; Radiation-induced immunogenic modulation of tumor enhances antigen processing and calreticulin exposure, resulting in enhanced T-cell killing
*[2]:* Bieging, Mello and Attardi; Unravelling mechanisms of p53-mediated tumour suppression; NRC, May-2014, P359..
*[3]:* Finkelstein; Combining Immunotherapy and Radiation for Prostate Cancer


P.S. Hartmut, Glückwunsch zur offensichtlich doch erfolgreich durchgeführten RT. Da hätte man vielleicht auch schon früher einsteigen können?!

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo,

Dank Haralds Recherchen und seine Connection zu den Professoren konnte nun verbindlich geklärt werden, dass die Aussage von Prof. Böcking Eine parallele Hormontherapie zu einer Strahlentherapie ist kontraproduktiv hinfällig ist.

Das additive Modell von Prof. Wenz sehe ich genauso wie Hartmut als nicht überzeugend an, denn dies erklärt in keiner Weise, warum dann eine parallel zur perkutanen Strahlentherapie durchgeführte Hormontherapie, die nach dem Ende der Strahlentherapie weitergeführt wird, noch bis zu einem Zeitrahmen von zwei Jahren- in Studien nachgewiesen- Verbesserungen in der Rezidivfreiheit bringt. Hier müssen Synergien bestehen z.B. in der Art wie von uns postuliert. Überlassen wir es der Wissenschaft, diesen Punkt aufzuklären.




> *Hartmut* PS: Ziemlich unpassend, dass nun diese Thematik im thread von Knut abgehandelt wird. Knut, sorry.


Dies empfinde ich nicht so, denn es ist eine sachliche, interessante und aufschlussreiche Diskussion zwischen LR und Dir. Ich habe meinen Thread vor sechs Jahren ganz bewusst in dieser Themenrubrik platziert nämlich DHB als vermeintliche kurative Ersatztherapie zu einer echten kurativen Therapie als Spannungsfeld, und auch weil schon zum Zeitpunkt meiner Strahlentherapieentscheidung für den interessiert Suchenden erkennbar war, dass es Synergien zwischen beiden Therapieformen gibt.
Gruß Knut.

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo,

letzten Freitag war ich zur Jahresuntersuchung bei meinem Urologen, Dr. Fleischmann. Ich habe mich erkundigt, was heute üblicherweise die Gesamtstrahlungsdosen bei IMRT sind. Seine Antwort war 76 bis 78 Gy und nur Professor Wiegel, Ulm, würde bis 80 Gy Gesamtdosis gehen.
Da es inzwischen unstreitig ist, dass höhere Gesamtstrahlungsdosen bei perkutaner Bestrahlung die Rezidivfreiheit verbessern, gilt, dass die Protonenstrahlung in München mit 82 Gy der IMRT überlegen ist und dass die Protonenbestrahlung in Loma Linda mit 86/87 Gy der IMRT in Deutschland weit überlegen ist.
Ich bitte dies zu Kenntnis zu nehmen und nicht, wie bisher im Forum üblich, Interessenten der Protonentherapie durch Falschbehauptungen zu verunsichern, um sie von ihrem Vorhaben abzubringen. Solange, egal aus welchen Gründen, die Bestrahlungsgesamtdosis der Protonentherapie höher als bei der IMRT ist, ist die Protonenbestrahlung die bessere Wahl!

Das Ergebnis der Untersuchung war erfreulich. Der PSA-Wert ist 0,34, wobei ich aber nicht von einer weiter fallenden Tendenz, wie es das nachstehende Diagramm suggeriert, ausgehe.



Ich sehe die PSA-Talsohle mit ~ 0,4 als erreicht an, denn vor 1 ½ Jahren gab es den leichten Anstieg auf 0,47 und nun die Abweichung nach unten auf 0,34.
Der Testosteronwert ist 2,9, und mein Arzt empfiehlt, durch mehr Sport den Wert in Richtung 3,5 bis 4,0 zu bringen. Ich mache schon täglich ein ordentliches Sportprogramm und sehe die Ursache in meiner umfangreichen Reisetätigkeit mit ca. 5 Monaten im Jahr, wo der Sport dann zu kurz kommt bzw. auch ganz entfallen kann. Ich werde mir überlegen, wie ich das verbessern kann.

Auch in diesem Jahr haben wir schon eine längere Reise gemacht, um die Feierlichkeiten zu unserer Goldenen Hochzeit zu umgehen. Wir haben unseren Söhnen gesagt, dass wir noch so fit sind, dass wir das traditionelle Feiern auf die Diamantenhochzeit verschieben.
Unsere Reise haben wir auf Jamaica in einem Strandresort mit dem passenden und klangvollen Namen Couples swept away ausklingen lassen, wo wir dann bei einem Candlelight Dinner am Strand unseren 50. Hochzeitstag begingen.



Gruß Knut

----------


## LowRoad

*Mein lieber Knut,*
Erstmal ganz herzlichen Glückwunsch zu deinem tollen Therapieerfolg, und deiner 50 jährigen Ehe. Beides kein ganz selbstverständlicher Vorgang! Ich habe es bis jetzt erst auf 30 Jahre geschafft, also das Eheleben. 50 Jahre sind wahrscheinlich auch nicht drin, wenn man meine Krankheitsgeschichte berücksichtigt.

Dein Testosteronwert ist, wie du schon vermutest, leider etwas zu niedrig. Sport dürfte da wenig dran ändern, denn es senkt (kurzfristig) den Testosteronwert eher als es in erhöht. Da Sport aber immer gut ist, will ich dir das nicht ausreden! Vielleicht schaust du noch mal auf die anderen Sexualhormone wie E2 oder das SHBG. Vielleicht hilft schon ein SERM einzusetzen um den Testosteronwert zu erhöhen?


Knut, jetzt trägst du den Streit über das Für und Wider der Protonentherapie auch noch hier in diesen Thread  ob das sinnvoll ist? Trotzdem ein paar Anmerkungen von mir:




> Ich habe mich erkundigt, was heute üblicherweise die Gesamtstrahlungsdosen bei IMRT sind. Seine Antwort war 76 bis 78 Gy und nur Professor Wiegel, Ulm, würde bis 80 Gy Gesamtdosis gehen


Das ist erstmal eine persönliche Meinung eines Arztes, kein Fakt! Die aktuellen deutschen Leitlinien empfehlen 76-80Gy, was dem ja in etwa entsprechen würde. Es gibt allerdings sehr viele Strahlentherapeuten, die bei entsprechenden Patienten bis knapp über 80Gy gehen, das ist keine Besonderheit, aber leider auch keine Selbstverständlichkeit. Schaut man sich die aktuellen NCCN Guidelines an, so sind diese schon etwas fortschrittlicher, was die Dosis angeht:




> For patients with intermediate- or high-risk disease, doses up to 81.0Gy provide improved disease control
> 
> The accuracy of treatment *should* be improved by attention to daily prostate localization, with techniques of IGRT using CT, ultrasound, implanted fiducials, electromagnetic targeting/tracking, or an endorectal balloon to improve oncologic cure rates and reduce side effects


Um niedrigen Dosen zu entgehen könnte man sich natürlich der Protonentherapie zuwenden, die traditionell höhere Dosen einsetzt, vorausgesetzt man sieht es als erforderlich an ~85 statt 80Gy zu erhalten. Damit würde man aber auf halbem Wege stecken bleiben, denn BEDs entsprechend 90-100Gy sind per IMRT+HDR auch in Deutschland sicher realisierbar  da braucht man nicht durch den Atlantik schwimmen  :L&auml;cheln: 

Auch ist die Strahlendosis im gesunden Gewebe bei Brachy boosts kleiner, was die Zweitkrebsrate senken sollte. Ein Punkt, der für relativ junge Patienten durchaus zu beachten wäre, und hier hat auch die Protonentherapie zweifellos Vorteile gegenüber standard IMRT Verfahren.



Das alles soll bekanntlich die PARTIQoL Studie aufklären, die randomisiert IMRT mit Protonen-Therapie vergleichen soll. Der von dir persönlich recht unschön angegangenen Dr. Zietman wird dies im MassGeneral begleiten, darüber hinaus gibt es noch 5 weitere Standorte in den USA. Loma-Linda ist nicht dabei, warum wohl? Sind sie nicht an harten Fakten interessiert, oder gibt es andere Gründe? Vielleicht kannst du uns ein paar Hinweise geben!?

----------


## Harald_1933

> Das Ergebnis der Untersuchung war erfreulich. Der PSA-Wert ist 0,34, wobei ich aber nicht von einer weiter fallenden Tendenz, wie es das nachstehende Diagramm suggeriert, ausgehe.


Hallo Knut,

zur Goldenen Hochzeit hatte ich schon nachträglich in einem anderen Beitrag gratuliert. Der aktuelle PSA-Wert verdient Respekt und eine weitere Gratulation. Wenn auch nach über 7 Jahren, die nun seit der Radiatio verstrichen sind, eher ungewöhnlich, könnten diese 0.34 ng/ml sehr wohl noch als Nadir angesehen werden. Aber auch die von Dir selbst gesehene Talsohle mit 0.4 ng/ml stellt doch das letztlich von Dir insgeheim erwartete hervvorragende Ergebnis dar. Bin gespannt auf meine Werte ohne Medikamente im Juli d.J.




> Der Testosteronwert ist 2,9, und mein Arzt empfiehlt, durch mehr Sport den Wert in Richtung 3,5 bis 4,0 zu bringen.


Da gibt es widersprechende Meinungen. Ich selbst habe wegen 3.0 ng/ml bei der letzten Messung auch die stille Hoffnung, dass das zur Steigerug verhilft.

*Am 14.6.2006 gab fs den folgenden Hinweis:

Hallo,

5-a-Reduktasehemmer blockieren die Umwandlung von Testosteron zu DHT.
Über einen Regelkreis wird kompensatorisch der Testosteronspiegel "hochgeschraubt" von der Hypophyse

Gruss
fs

*So einfach lässt sich also der Testo-Wert auch steigern. Leider ist hierdurch aber auch erfahrungsgemäß mit möglicher Einbuße der Libido zu rechnen. 

Vielen Dank für das schöne Foto, das mich sofort nach einem der früher von mir mit Begeisterung angelegten Foto-Alben suchen ließ. Im Jahre 2000 war ich mit Peggy im Sandels in Negril, das wohl ähnlich, wie das von Euch bevorzugte Hotel, nur Paare und erst ab 18 Jahren aufnahm. Leider war das Schlafen in den mit Hochzeitsbetten ausgestatteten Zimmern beschwerlich, weil ich im nicht mehr jugendlichen Alter in so einem Bett mit nur einer Matratze und nur einer Zudecke nicht zu Zweit schlafen konnte. Ein zusätzlich aufgestelltes Gästebett war dann hilfreich. Das ungezwungene Leben der dortigen Bevölkerung war ansteckend. 

Die wohl extra für Euch aufgebaute Kerzen- oder Leuchtenparade mit Zusatzfackeln vermochten bestimmt das Besondere dieses Dinners zu vermitteln. Alles guten Wünsche auf dem Weg zur Diamantenen Hochzeit begleiten Euch.

Gruß Harald

----------

